# eOrchids Paph Collection



## eOrchids (Jun 24, 2006)

Though I grow other orchids as well, here is my collection of Paph.

*Paph*
Maudiae var coloratum
Maudiae var alba
Shadow Magic x Laser
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
St. Swithin ( St. Swithin x self)
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sandeianum #7)
Philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)

I'm thinking of getting Paph. Roth next or maybe a Phrag.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 24, 2006)

a Phrag. Definitely a Phrag.


----------



## Stephan (Jun 25, 2006)

Go the phrag

Stephan


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 25, 2006)

Nice beginning collection!


----------



## Marco (Jun 25, 2006)

eOrchids said:


> I'm thinking of getting Paph. Roth next or maybe a Phrag.



Get both! oke:


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok...now what is a good phrag to start out with? preferably multifloral


----------



## Marco (Jun 26, 2006)

I think all phrags all multifloral. Or at least the ones I like I know are multi. oke:


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 26, 2006)

I would suggest a Phrag. Jason Fischer. You can find them everywhere, usually pretty inexpensive, and most of them are really nice crosses. Mine are growing like weeds, and are much more vigorous than my besseae species. Though, you could go with a besseae species and be cool with both me and Heather.


----------



## littlefrog (Jun 26, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> I would suggest a Phrag. Jason Fischer. You can find them everywhere, usually pretty inexpensive, and most of them are really nice crosses. Mine are growing like weeds, and are much more vigorous than my besseae species. Though, you could go with a besseae species and be cool with both me and Heather.


 
I'm cool with besseae too! Might not be my first choice for a first phrag, though.

Although if I were to recommend a phrag, I'd need to know a little more. Do you have a reasonably large space to put something? If so, you can't go wrong with Sorcerer's Apprentice (can get quite big...), Don Wimber (gets pretty big), or something like those Sergeant Erics you keep seeing pictures of here. Anything with a good dose of longifolium in it is a really good starter phrag.

If you want something smaller, then you need to go with something that has a lot of schlimii and/or pearcii in the background. Something like Magdalene Rose, Ecua-Bess, and even Hanne Popow stays reasonably small. Avoid schlimii and fischeri, as cute and small as they are they are definitely not beginner phrags.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 26, 2006)

You should know that Paph rothschildianum seedlings are easy to grow but can take up to 7 years to flower. Most people don't have the patience to wait for the plant to flower. They usually kill them before it matures.

They can get pretty large. My Paph rothschildianum have 6 growths and the whole plant is over 36 inches across and I have to take the plant to the bathtub to be watered.

Your conditions determines what grows well in your place. Intermediate-cool temp, I would go for Phrag. Intermediate-hot, I would go for Paph roths.


Paphman910


----------



## Heather (Jun 26, 2006)

I have a nice roth seedling available if anyone is interested actually, but as Wayne indicates, it will be a while before it blooms, of course. 

'Sam's Best' x 'Rex' 
About 12"

My first roth.  It has been growing well. Been two years.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 26, 2006)

Heather:
Did you see the picture of Paph rothschildianum 'Sam's Best' x 'Rex' photo posted by lienluu?

My first roth flask is Paph roth 'Powerhouse' x 'Scorpio King' that I got almost three years ago and a number of them have 24 inch leafspan and I think they will flower in the next 2-3 years. They are grown 2 feet below a 400 Metal Halide bulb. My other roth flask 'Sam's Choice' x 'Eureka' is 12 -15 inch leafspan was purchased a year and a half ago.

Paphman910


----------



## Heather (Jun 26, 2006)

Paphman910 said:


> Heather:
> Did you see the picture of Paph rothschildianum 'Sam's Best' x 'Rex' photo posted by lienluu?
> 
> Paphman910




I did, yeah, and it is really nice! I have actually been trying to sell this plant for quite a while, it is a great little plant, but I have several other roths and someone else might be looking for one. It isn't "cheap" but I would sell it for less than readily available.


----------



## Mahon (Jun 27, 2006)

...easiest Phragmipedium, in my opinion, is Phrag. Sorceror's Apprentice (spelling?)... the Phrag. longifolium cross... they can get pretty tall spikes, and sequential blooms... best thing about it is that it comes in different colorations, sizes, and way the petals are arranged... I see them offered everywhere in bloom, at any time... and they are realtively cheap, just to start out with...

-Pat


----------



## eOrchids (Oct 16, 2006)

Well I guys I just recently got hold of:
Paph. rothschildianum 'Spot' x self
Paph. insigne sanderianum 'gladiator' x self


----------



## eOrchids (Nov 1, 2006)

Here's the current status of my Paph & Phrag collection:

*Paph: *
Maudiae var coloratum
Maudiae var alba
Shadow Magic x Laser
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
St. Swithin ( St. Swithin x self)
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
Philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)
rothschildianum 'Spot' x self
insigne sanderianum 'gladiator' x self
sanderianum 'Long Dorsal' x 'White Hair'

*Phrag:*
Ashley Wilkes (Phrag. Eric Young 4N 'Mont Millais" AM/RHS x Phrag. warscewiczianum)


----------



## Carol (Nov 2, 2006)

I also have Phrag Ashly Wilkes that I purchased from Orchidview this past year. A Phrag Tara jumped in box along with the first purchase.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah it's interesting the way they do that and then reach into your wallet... [I also have Phrag Ashly Wilkes that I purchased from Orchidview this past year. A Phrag Tara jumped in box along with the first purchase.]


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 2, 2006)

Very nice start!


----------



## eOrchids (Dec 7, 2006)

*UPDATE:*

Paphiopedilum:
Maudie var coloratum
Maudie var alba
Shadow Magic x Laser
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
St. Swithin ( St. Swithn x self)
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)
insigne sanderianum ('gladiator' x self)
sanderianium ('Long Dorsal' x 'White Hair')
villosum ( 'Pink Lady' x 'Statuesque')
Lady Isabel (stonei x rothschildianum)
Moustache (St. Swithin x laevigatum)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)

Phragmipedium:
Ashley Wilkes (Phrag. Eric Young 4N 'Mont Millais" AM/RHS x Phrag. warscewiczianum)


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 12, 2007)

*1/12/07 UPDATE:*

Paphiopedilum:
Maudie var coloratum
Maudie var alba
Shadow Magic x Laser
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
St. Swithin ( St. Swithn x self)
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)
rothschildianum ('Charles E.' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS)
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)
insigne sanderianum ('gladiator' x self)
sanderianium ('Long Dorsal' x 'White Hair')
villosum ( 'Pink Lady' x 'Statuesque')
Lady Isabel (stonei x rothschildianum)
Moustache (St. Swithin x laevigatum)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)
Winston Churchill
Mount Toro (phillipinense album x stonei album)
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
lowii 'Princehouse' AM/AOS
Topperi x Randsii

Phragmipedium:
Ashley Wilkes (Phrag. Eric Young 4N 'Mont Millais" AM/RHS x Phrag. warscewiczianum)


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 7, 2007)

*02/07/07 UPDATE:* 
_
Paphiopedilum:
Maudie var coloratum
Maudie var alba
Shadow Magic x Laser
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
St. Swithin ( rothschildianum x philippinense)
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)
*philippinense var laevigatum*
rothschildianum ('Charles E.' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS)
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)
insigne sanderianum ('gladiator' x self)
sanderianium ('Long Dorsal' x 'White Hair')
villosum ( 'Pink Lady' x 'Statuesque')
Lady Isabel (stonei x rothschildianum)
Moustache (St. Swithin x laevigatum)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)
Winston Churchill
Mount Toro (phillipinense album x stonei album)
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
lowii 'Princehouse' AM/AOS
Topperi x Randsii
*stonei (The Best x Harland)*

Phragmipedium:
Ashley Wilkes (Phrag. Eric Young 4N 'Mont Millais" AM/RHS x Phrag. warscewiczianum)_


----------



## Grandma M (Feb 8, 2007)

Eric

I love your web site. It is gorgeous and I was very much impressed. I sure wish I had the ability to do something like that with my collection of orchids. 

Now you need to add a few more phrags.

Grandma M


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2007)

*Collection*

Nice list. Hopefully you'll have lots of pictures. [I'm one to talk]


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 22, 2007)

*2/22/2007 UPDATE:*

_Paphiopedilum:
Maudie var coloratum
Maudie var alba
Shadow Magic x Laser
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
St. Swithin ( rothschildianum x philippinense)
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)
philippinense var laevigatum
rothschildianum ('Charles E.' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS)
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)
insigne sanderianum ('gladiator' x self)
sanderianium ('Long Dorsal' x 'White Hair')
villosum ( 'Pink Lady' x 'Statuesque')
Lady Isabel (stonei x rothschildianum)
Moustache (St. Swithin x laevigatum)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)
Winston Churchill
Mount Toro (phillipinense album x stonei album)
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
lowii 'Princehouse'
Topperi x Randsii
stonei ('The Best' x 'Harland')
*druryi ('Doc' x 'Perlite Giant')* 
*bellatulum ('Burgundy Hailstorm' x 'Rebirth') NT 134* 

Phragmipedium:
Ashley Wilkes (Phrag. Eric Young 4N 'Mont Millais" AM/RHS x Phrag. warscewiczianum)_


----------



## LWSIS (Feb 22, 2007)

eOrchids said:


> Though I grow other orchids as well, here is my collection of Paph.
> :
> *Paph*
> Maudiae var coloratum
> ...


 
Very nice collection. Which grows easier for you, the Maudiae coloratum or the alba form-curious!:rollhappy:


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 22, 2007)

LWSIS said:


> Very nice collection. Which grows easier for you, the Maudiae coloratum or the alba form-curious!:rollhappy:



Considering the Paphs im growing, both are very easy to grow.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2007)

It looks like the addiction has taken hold!


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 5, 2007)

*03/05/2007 UPDATE:*
_
Paphiopedilum:
Maudie var coloratum
Maudie var alba
Shadow Magic x Laser
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
St. Swithin ( rothschildianum x philippinense)
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)
philippinense var laevigatum
rothschildianum ('Charles E.' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS)
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)
insigne sanderianum ('gladiator' x self)
sanderianium ('Long Dorsal' x 'White Hair')
villosum ( 'Pink Lady' x 'Statuesque')
Lady Isabel (stonei x rothschildianum)
Moustache (St. Swithin x laevigatum)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)
Winston Churchill
Mount Toro (phillipinense album x stonei album)
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
lowii 'Princehouse'
Topperi x Randsii
stonei ('The Best' x 'Harland')
druryi ('Doc' x 'Perlite Giant') 
bellatulum ('Burgundy Hailstorm' x 'Rebirth') NT 134 
*Midnight (Mod Maude "XWO" x wilhelminiae "Candor Cobra" HCC/AOS)*
*Saint Swithin 'Candor Excalibur' FCC x Laser 'Candor Black Ruby' AM/AOS*

Phragmipedium:
Ashley Wilkes (Phrag. Eric Young 4N 'Mont Millais" AM/RHS x Phrag. warscewiczianum)_


----------



## NYEric (Mar 8, 2007)

How are you gettting the Antec crosses?


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 13, 2007)

NYEric said:


> How are you gettting the Antec crosses?



Do you mean Paph. Midnight? If so, i contacted the vendor directly to see if you he has extra lying around.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 14, 2007)

eOrchids said:


> Do you mean Paph. Midnight? If so, i contacted the vendor directly to see if you he has extra lying around.


Anything w 'Candor' in the name is from Antec Labs. Maybe the cross was made w/ an Antec plant, I dont think they have sold anything directly for a couple of years.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 14, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Anything w 'Candor' in the name is from Antec Labs. Maybe the cross was made w/ an Antec plant, I dont think they have sold anything directly for a couple of years.



I got the Paph off eBay. Vendor:SpringWaterOrchids


----------



## NYEric (Mar 14, 2007)

I've gotten a few from them also.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 16, 2007)

*03/16/2007 UPDATE:*
_
Paphiopedilum:
Maudie var coloratum
Maudie var alba
Shadow Magic x Laser
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
St. Swithin ( rothschildianum x philippinense)
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)
philippinense var laevigatum
rothschildianum ('Charles E.' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS)
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)
insigne sanderianum ('gladiator' x self)
sanderianium ('Long Dorsal' x 'White Hair')
villosum ( 'Pink Lady' x 'Statuesque')
Lady Isabel (stonei x rothschildianum)
Moustache (St. Swithin x laevigatum)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)
Winston Churchill
Mount Toro (phillipinense album x stonei album)
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
lowii 'Princehouse'
Topperi x Randsii
stonei ('The Best' x 'Harland')
druryi ('Doc' x 'Perlite Giant') 
bellatulum ('Burgundy Hailstorm' x 'Rebirth') NT 134 
Midnight (Mod Maude "XWO" x wilhelminiae "Candor Cobra" HCC/AOS)
*(Macabre 'HOF' HCC/AOS x glanduliferum '#1')
(Saint Swithin 'Candor Excalibur' FCC x Laser 'Candor Black Ruby' AM/AOS)
Gary Romagna (St. Swithin x rothschildianum) 
Stone Eridans (Lady Isabel x haynaldianum)*

Phragmipedium:
Ashley Wilkes (Phrag. Eric Young 4N 'Mont Millais" AM/RHS x Phrag. warscewiczianum)
*Wossner Supergrande (warscewiczianum x longifolium)*_


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 28, 2007)

*03/28/2007 Update:*
_
*Paphiopedilium:*
Maudiae var alba
Maudiae var coloratum
Shadow Magic x Laser
bellatulum ('Burgundy Hailstorm' x 'Rebirth') NT 134 
druryi ('Doc' x 'Perlite Giant') 
insigne sanderianum ('gladiator' x self)
lowii 'Princehouse'
philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)
philippinense var laevigatum
*philippinense var roebelinii (Grace AM/AOS x Candor Red Streamers HCC/AOS)*
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)
rothschildianum ('Charles*E.' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS)
sanderianium ('Long Dorsal' x 'White Hair')
stonei ( 'The Best' x 'Harland')
villosum ( 'Pink Lady' x 'Statuesque')
Gary Romagna (St. Swithin x rothschildianum) 
*Jerry Spence (rothschildianum x Berenice)*
Lady Isabel (stonei x rothschildianum)
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
Moustache (St. Swithin x laevigatum)
Mount Toro (phillipinense album x stonei album)
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
St. Swithin ( philippinense x rothschildianum )
Stone Eridans (Lady Isabel x haynaldianum)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
kolopakingii var topperi x randsii
Midnight (Mod Maude "XWO" x wilhelminiae "Candor Cobra" HCC/AOS)
(Macabre 'HOF' HCC/AOS x glanduliferum '#1')
(St. Swithin 'Candor Excalibur' FCC x Laser 'Candor Black Ruby' AM/AOS)
Winston Churchill

*Phragmipedium:*
Ashley Wilkes (Eric Young 4N 'Mont Millais" AM/RHS x warscewiczianum)
Wossner Supergrande (warscewiczianum x longifolium)
*Schroderae 'Coo's Bay' AM/AOS
besseae
China Dragon 3N*

_


----------



## Heather (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow, Eric, your collection sure has grown since I sent you that Sharry Baby! How's the Temptation coming along?


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 28, 2007)

Heather said:


> Wow, Eric, your collection sure has grown since I sent you that Sharry Baby! How's the Temptation coming along?



I think that Sharry Baby started this whole thing. :rollhappy: 

The Temptation is progressing nicely; putting out leaves!


----------



## Grandma M (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm happy to see you have the Schroderae 'Coo's Bay' AM/AOS. I'm sure you will love it. They do become rather large plants....all the more flowers.

Grandma


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 1, 2007)

*04/01/2007 Update:*
_
*Paphiopedilium:*
Maudiae var alba
Maudiae var coloratum
Shadow Magic x Laser
bellatulum ('Burgundy Hailstorm' x 'Rebirth') NT 134 
druryi ('Doc' x 'Perlite Giant') 
insigne sanderianum ('gladiator' x self)
*kolopakingii (`Chocolate Bar' x self)*
lowii 'Princehouse'
philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)
philippinense var laevigatum
philippinense var roebelinii (Grace AM/AOS x Candor Red Streamers HCC/AOS)
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)
rothschildianum ('Charles*E.' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS)
sanderianium ('Long Dorsal' x 'White Hair')
stonei ( 'The Best' x 'Harland')
villosum ( 'Pink Lady' x 'Statuesque')
Gary Romagna (St. Swithin x rothschildianum) 
Jerry Spence (rothschildianum x Berenice)
Lady Isabel (stonei x rothschildianum)
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
Moustache (St. Swithin x laevigatum)
Mount Toro (phillipinense album x stonei album)
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
St. Swithin ( philippinense x rothschildianum )
Stone Eridans (Lady Isabel x haynaldianum)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
kolopakingii var topperi x randsii
Midnight (Mod Maude "XWO" x wilhelminiae "Candor Cobra" HCC/AOS)
(Macabre 'HOF' HCC/AOS x glanduliferum '#1')
(St. Swithin 'Candor Excalibur' FCC x Laser 'Candor Black Ruby' AM/AOS)
Winston Churchill

*Phragmipedium:*
besseae ('Haven' x 'Smokin')
Ashley Wilkes (Eric Young 4N 'Mont Millais" AM/RHS x warscewiczianum)
China Dragon 3N (Grande 4N ‘Gigantea’ x besseae f. flavum)
Wossner Supergrande (warscewiczianum x longifolium)
Schroderae 'Coo's Bay' AM/AOS (caudatum x Sedenii)_

Pics of new acquisitions from the orchid show at Longwood Gardens:






Paph. kolopakingii (`Chocolate Bar' x self) from Waldor Orchids ~ repotted in s/h media





Masd. (brachyura x xanthina) from Ecuagenera Co., LTD - It ain't a Paph or Phrag but it's my first for this genus!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2007)

The addiction is getting the best of him doctor...


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 21, 2007)

jeezzz it's been a while since I updated my list.

*4/21/07 UPDATE:*

_*Paphiopedilum:*
bellatulum ('Burgundy Hailstorm' x 'Rebirth') NT 134 
druryi ('Doc' x 'Perlite Giant') 
*hirsutissimum '49'*
insigne var sanderianum ('gladiator' x self)
kolopakingii (`Chocolate Bar' x self)
lowii 'Princehouse'
*micranthum* 
philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)
philippinense var laevigatum
philippinense var roebelinii (Grace AM/AOS x Candor Red Streamers HCC/AOS)
*praestans (‘honey' x sib)*
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)
rothschildianum ('Charles*E.' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS)
sanderianium ('Long Dorsal' x 'White Hair')
stonei ( 'The Best' x 'Harland')
*tigrinum*
villosum ( 'Pink Lady' x 'Statuesque')
Addicted Phillip (philippinense x adductum)
*Bel Royal (kolopakingii x rothschildianum 'Janet' FCC/AOS)*
Gary Romagna (St. Swithin x rothschildianum) 
Jerry Spence (rothschildianum x Berenice)
Lady Isabel (stonei x rothschildianum)
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
Moustache (St. Swithin x laevigatum)
Mount Toro (phillipinense album x stonei album)
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
St. Swithin ( philippinense x rothschildianum )
Stone Eridans (Lady Isabel x haynaldianum)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
kolopakingii var topperi x randsii
Midnight (Mod Maude "XWO" x wilhelminiae "Candor Cobra" HCC/AOS)
(Macabre 'HOF' HCC/AOS x glanduliferum '#1')
(St. Swithin 'Candor Excalibur' FCC x Laser 'Candor Black Ruby' AM/AOS)
Maudiae var alba
Maudiae var coloratum
Shadow Magic x Laser
Winston Churchill

*Phragmipedium:*
besseae ('Haven' x 'Smokin')
Ashley Wilkes (Eric Young 4N 'Mont Millais" AM/RHS x warscewiczianum)
China Dragon 3N (Grande 4N ‘Gigantea’ x besseae f. flavum)
Schroderae 'Coo's Bay' AM/AOS (caudatum x Sedenii)
Wossner Supergrande (warscewiczianum x longifolium)_

My newest additions purchased at the GNYOS


----------



## Marco (Apr 21, 2007)

nice you got the tigrinum..i need one myself but im gonna have to wait for a bit


----------



## Roy (Apr 22, 2007)

Great collection but there are 3 + plants missing that would compliment the others, P. haynaldianum, parishii &/or dianthum, or hybrids of these.
Yes, you have the orchid bug bad.


----------



## eOrchids (May 5, 2007)

*5/5/07 UPDATE:*
_
Paphiopedilum:
bellatulum ('Burgundy Hailstorm' x 'Rebirth') NT 134 
druryi ('Doc' x 'Perlite Giant')
*haynaldianum* 
hirsutissimum '49'
insigne var sanderianum ('gladiator' x self)
kolopakingii (`Chocolate Bar' x self)
lowii 'Princehouse'
micranthum 
philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)
philippinense var laevigatum
philippinense var roebelinii (Grace AM/AOS x Candor Red Streamers HCC/AOS)
praestans (‘honey' x sib)
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)
rothschildianum ('Charles*E.' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS)
sanderianium ('Long Dorsal' x 'White Hair')
stonei ( 'The Best' x 'Harland')
tigrinum
villosum ( 'Pink Lady' x 'Statuesque')
Addicted Phillip (philippinense x adductum)
Bel Royal (kolopakingii x rothschildianum 'Janet' FCC/AOS)
Gary Romagna (St. Swithin x rothschildianum) 
*Genevieve Booth (Mt. Toro ‘Green Valley' x rothschildianum ‘Green Valley' SM/JPS)*
Jerry Spence (rothschildianum x Berenice)
Lady Isabel (stonei x rothschildianum)
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
Moustache (St. Swithin x laevigatum)
Mount Toro (phillipinense album x stonei album)
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
St. Swithin ( philippinense x rothschildianum )
Stone Eridans (Lady Isabel x haynaldianum)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
kolopakingii var topperi x randsii
Midnight (Mod Maude "XWO" x wilhelminiae "Candor Cobra" HCC/AOS)
(Macabre 'HOF' HCC/AOS x glanduliferum '#1')
(St. Swithin 'Candor Excalibur' FCC x Laser 'Candor Black Ruby' AM/AOS)
Maudiae var alba
Maudiae var coloratum
Shadow Magic x Laser
Winston Churchill

*Phragmipedium:*
besseae ('Haven' x 'Smokin')
Ashley Wilkes (Eric Young 4N 'Mont Millais" AM/RHS x warscewiczianum)
China Dragon 3N (Grande 4N ‘Gigantea’ x besseae f. flavum)
Schroderae 'Coo's Bay' AM/AOS (caudatum x Sedenii)
Wossner Supergrande (warscewiczianum x longifolium)
_

Now I'm just waiting for my Phrag. kovachii.


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2007)

eOrchids said:


> Now I'm just waiting for my Phrag. kovachii.


Really?!? I'm impressed.


----------



## Marco (May 6, 2007)

Hey Eric (eorchids) whatever happened to you having no room oke: lol


----------



## eOrchids (May 6, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Really?!? I'm impressed.



Yup, hopefully I should recieve it tomorrow!!!



Marco said:


> Hey Eric (eorchids) whatever happened to you having no room oke: lol



I manage to find some more room  . But seriously I have no room this time; I reached the peak!


----------



## Marco (May 6, 2007)

eOrchids said:


> I manage to find some more room  . But seriously I have no room this time; I reached the peak!



I think everyone at this forum has said something along those lines oke:


----------



## eOrchids (May 7, 2007)

Marco said:


> I think everyone at this forum has said something along those lines oke:



Oh definately!


----------



## Grandma M (May 7, 2007)

Your list is growing. That slipper bug has bitten you for sure.:smitten: :smitten: The list looks great with many of my favorites on it.


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2007)

Get rid of the Phals!


----------



## eOrchids (May 8, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Get rid of the Phals!



Na, I think I'll keep them!


----------



## eOrchids (May 8, 2007)

*5/8/07 UPDATE:*
_
Paphiopedilum:
bellatulum ('Burgundy Hailstorm' x 'Rebirth') NT 134 
druryi ('Doc' x 'Perlite Giant')
haynaldianum 
hirsutissimum '49'
insigne var sanderianum ('gladiator' x self)
kolopakingii (`Chocolate Bar' x self)
lowii 'Princehouse'
micranthum 
philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)
philippinense var laevigatum
philippinense var roebelinii (Grace AM/AOS x Candor Red Streamers HCC/AOS)
praestans (‘honey' x sib)
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)
rothschildianum ('Charles*E.' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS)
sanderianium ('Long Dorsal' x 'White Hair')
stonei ( 'The Best' x 'Harland')
tigrinum
villosum ( 'Pink Lady' x 'Statuesque')
Bel Royal (kolopakingii x rothschildianum 'Janet' FCC/AOS)
Gary Romagna (St. Swithin x rothschildianum) 
Genevieve Booth (Mt. Toro ‘Green Valley' x rothschildianum ‘Green Valley' SM/JPS)
Jerry Spence (rothschildianum x Berenice)
Lady Isabel (stonei x rothschildianum)
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
Moustache (St. Swithin x laevigatum)
Mount Toro (phillipinense album x stonei album)
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
St. Swithin ( philippinense x rothschildianum )
Stone Eridans (Lady Isabel x haynaldianum)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
kolopakingii var topperi x randsii
Midnight (Mod Maude "XWO" x wilhelminiae "Candor Cobra" HCC/AOS)
(Macabre 'HOF' HCC/AOS x glanduliferum '#1')
(St. Swithin 'Candor Excalibur' FCC x Laser 'Candor Black Ruby' AM/AOS)
Maudiae var alba
Maudiae var coloratum
Shadow Magic x Laser
Winston Churchill

*Phragmipedium:*
besseae ('Haven' x 'Smokin')
*kovachii ('Ana' x 'Laura')*
Ashley Wilkes (Eric Young 4N 'Mont Millais" AM/RHS x warscewiczianum)
China Dragon 3N (Grande 4N ‘Gigantea’ x besseae f. flavum)
Schroderae 'Coo's Bay' AM/AOS (caudatum x Sedenii)
Wossner Supergrande (warscewiczianum x longifolium)
_


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2007)

pictures...?


----------



## Roy (May 9, 2007)

Nice to see the P. haynaldianum on the list. Only a parishii and dianthum to go. :rollhappy:


----------



## eOrchids (May 9, 2007)

Roy said:


> Nice to see the P. haynaldianum on the list. Only a parishii and dianthum to go. :rollhappy:




Stop tempting me to get more Paphiopedilums, Roy!


----------



## Roy (May 10, 2007)

I'm about to have a sale of most of my non paph plants that will hopefully gain me bench space of about 30 inches by 25 feet or 75 cms by 7 meters.
I can half fill it by repotting the Paph compots. Still gives me room to find that special plant or two. :clap:


----------



## eOrchids (May 10, 2007)

NYEric said:


> pictures...?



You want pictures, well here are the pictures!





Yes...Phragmipedium is spelled wrong!!!


----------



## NYEric (May 11, 2007)

How [culturally] are you going to grow that little puppy?


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 3, 2007)

NYEric said:


> How [culturally] are you going to grow that little puppy?



I'm just growing it like every other Phrag I have.


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 3, 2007)

*6/3/07 UPDATE:*
_
Paphiopedilum:
bellatulum ('Burgundy Hailstorm' x 'Rebirth') NT 134 
druryi ('Doc' x 'Perlite Giant')
haynaldianum 
hirsutissimum '49'
insigne var sanderianum ('gladiator' x self)
kolopakingii (`Chocolate Bar' x self)
lowii 'Princehouse'
micranthum 
*parishii*
philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)
philippinense var laevigatum
philippinense var roebelinii (Grace AM/AOS x Candor Red Streamers HCC/AOS)
praestans (‘honey' x sib)
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)
rothschildianum ('Charles*E.' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS)
sanderianium ('Long Dorsal' x 'White Hair')
stonei ( 'The Best' x 'Harland')
tigrinum
villosum ( 'Pink Lady' x 'Statuesque')
Bel Royal (kolopakingii x rothschildianum 'Janet' FCC/AOS)
Gary Romagna (St. Swithin x rothschildianum) 
Genevieve Booth (Mt. Toro ‘Green Valley' x rothschildianum ‘Green Valley' SM/JPS)
Jerry Spence (rothschildianum x Berenice)
Lady Isabel (stonei x rothschildianum)
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
Moustache (St. Swithin x laevigatum)
Mount Toro (phillipinense album x stonei album)
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
St. Swithin ( philippinense x rothschildianum )
Stone Eridans (Lady Isabel x haynaldianum)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
kolopakingii var topperi x randsii
Midnight (Mod Maude "XWO" x wilhelminiae "Candor Cobra" HCC/AOS)
(Macabre 'HOF' HCC/AOS x glanduliferum '#1')
(St. Swithin 'Candor Excalibur' FCC x Laser 'Candor Black Ruby' AM/AOS)
Maudiae var alba
Maudiae var coloratum
Shadow Magic x Laser
Winston Churchill

*Phragmipedium:*
besseae ('Haven' x 'Smokin')
kovachii ('Ana' x 'Laura')
Ashley Wilkes (Eric Young 4N 'Mont Millais" AM/RHS x warscewiczianum)
China Dragon 3N (Grande 4N ‘Gigantea’ x besseae f. flavum)
Schroderae 'Coo's Bay' AM/AOS (caudatum x Sedenii)
Wossner Supergrande (warscewiczianum x longifolium)
_


----------



## NYEric (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey Eric, thanx for posting the new additions in bold so we could recognize them. [NOT!]


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 15, 2007)

*7/14/07 UPDATE:*
_
Paphiopedilum:
bellatulum ('Burgundy Hailstorm' x 'Rebirth') NT 134 
druryi ('Doc' x 'Perlite Giant')
haynaldianum 
hirsutissimum '49'
insigne var sanderianum ('gladiator' x self)
kolopakingii (`Chocolate Bar' x self)
lowii 'Princehouse'
micranthum 
parishii
philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)
philippinense var laevigatum
philippinense var roebelinii (Grace AM/AOS x Candor Red Streamers HCC/AOS)
praestans (‘honey' x sib)
*randsii*
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)
rothschildianum ('Charles*E.' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS)
sanderianium ('Long Dorsal' x 'White Hair')
stonei ( 'The Best' x 'Harland')
tigrinum
villosum ( 'Pink Lady' x 'Statuesque')
Bel Royal (kolopakingii x rothschildianum 'Janet' FCC/AOS)
Gary Romagna (St. Swithin x rothschildianum) 
Genevieve Booth (Mt. Toro ‘Green Valley' x rothschildianum ‘Green Valley' SM/JPS)
Jerry Spence (rothschildianum x Berenice)
Lady Isabel (stonei x rothschildianum)
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
Moustache (St. Swithin x laevigatum)
Mount Toro (phillipinense album x stonei album)
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
St. Swithin ( philippinense x rothschildianum )
Stone Eridans (Lady Isabel x haynaldianum)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
kolopakingii var topperi x randsii
Midnight (Mod Maude "XWO" x wilhelminiae "Candor Cobra" HCC/AOS)
(Macabre 'HOF' HCC/AOS x glanduliferum '#1')
(St. Swithin 'Candor Excalibur' FCC x Laser 'Candor Black Ruby' AM/AOS)
Maudiae var alba
Maudiae var coloratum
Shadow Magic x Laser
Winston Churchill

*Phragmipedium:*
besseae ('Haven' x 'Smokin')
kovachii ('Ana' x 'Laura')
Ashley Wilkes (Eric Young 4N 'Mont Millais" AM/RHS x warscewiczianum)
China Dragon 3N (Grande 4N ‘Gigantea’ x besseae f. flavum)
Schroderae 'Coo's Bay' AM/AOS (caudatum x Sedenii)
Wossner Supergrande (warscewiczianum x longifolium)
_


----------



## Marco (Jul 15, 2007)

nice score Eric


----------



## Candace (Jul 15, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 20, 2007)

*8/20/07 Update:*
_
Paphiopedilum:
bellatulum ('Burgundy Hailstorm' x 'Rebirth') NT 134 
druryi ('Doc' x 'Perlite Giant')
haynaldianum 
hirsutissimum '49'
insigne var sanderianum ('gladiator' x self)
kolopakingii (`Chocolate Bar' x self)
lowii 'Princehouse'
micranthum 
parishii
philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)
philippinense var laevigatum
philippinense var roebelinii (Grace AM/AOS x Candor Red Streamers HCC/AOS)
praestans (‘honey' x sib)
randsii
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)
rothschildianum ('Charles*E.' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS)
sanderianium ('Long Dorsal' x 'White Hair')
stonei ( 'The Best' x 'Harland')
tigrinum
villosum ( 'Pink Lady' x 'Statuesque')
Bel Royal (kolopakingii x rothschildianum 'Janet' FCC/AOS)
Gary Romagna (St. Swithin x rothschildianum) 
Genevieve Booth (Mt. Toro ‘Green Valley' x rothschildianum ‘Green Valley' SM/JPS)
Jerry Spence (rothschildianum x Berenice)
Lady Isabel (stonei x rothschildianum)
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
Moustache (St. Swithin x laevigatum)
Mount Toro (phillipinense album x stonei album)
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
*Shin Yi Prince (Prince Edward of York x sanderianum)*
St. Swithin ( philippinense x rothschildianum )
Stone Eridans (Lady Isabel x haynaldianum)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
kolopakingii var topperi x randsii
Midnight (Mod Maude "XWO" x wilhelminiae "Candor Cobra" HCC/AOS)
(Macabre 'HOF' HCC/AOS x glanduliferum '#1')
(St. Swithin 'Candor Excalibur' FCC x Laser 'Candor Black Ruby' AM/AOS)
Maudiae var alba
Maudiae var coloratum
Shadow Magic x Laser
Winston Churchill

*Phragmipedium:*
besseae ('Haven' x 'Smokin')
kovachii ('Ana' x 'Laura')
Ashley Wilkes (Eric Young 4N 'Mont Millais" AM/RHS x warscewiczianum)
China Dragon 3N (Grande 4N ‘Gigantea’ x besseae f. flavum)
Schroderae 'Coo's Bay' AM/AOS (caudatum x Sedenii)
Wossner Supergrande (warscewiczianum x longifolium)
_


----------



## NYEric (Aug 20, 2007)

Yay, more small plants! oke:


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 24, 2007)

*8/24/07 Update:*
_
Paphiopedilum:
bellatulum ('Burgundy Hailstorm' x 'Rebirth') NT 134 
druryi ('Doc' x 'Perlite Giant')
haynaldianum 
hirsutissimum '49'
insigne var sanderianum ('gladiator' x self)
kolopakingii (`Chocolate Bar' x self)
*kolopakingii var topperi* (compot)
lowii 'Princehouse'
micranthum 
parishii
philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)
philippinense var laevigatum
philippinense var roebelinii (Grace AM/AOS x Candor Red Streamers HCC/AOS)
praestans (‘honey' x sib)
randsii
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)
rothschildianum ('Charles*E.' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS)
sanderianium ('Long Dorsal' x 'White Hair')
stonei ( 'The Best' x 'Harland')
tigrinum
villosum ( 'Pink Lady' x 'Statuesque')
Bel Royal (kolopakingii x rothschildianum 'Janet' FCC/AOS)
Gary Romagna (St. Swithin x rothschildianum) 
Genevieve Booth (Mt. Toro ‘Green Valley' x rothschildianum ‘Green Valley' SM/JPS)
Jerry Spence (rothschildianum x Berenice)
Lady Isabel (stonei x rothschildianum)
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
Moustache (St. Swithin x laevigatum)
Mount Toro (phillipinense album x stonei album)
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
Shin Yi Prince (Prince Edward of York x sanderianum)
St. Swithin ( philippinense x rothschildianum )
Stone Eridans (Lady Isabel x haynaldianum)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
kolopakingii var topperi x randsii
*(Mt. Toro x Yellow Tiger)* (compot)
Midnight (Mod Maude "XWO" x wilhelminiae "Candor Cobra" HCC/AOS)
(Macabre 'HOF' HCC/AOS x glanduliferum '#1')
(St. Swithin 'Candor Excalibur' FCC x Laser 'Candor Black Ruby' AM/AOS)
Maudiae var alba
Maudiae var coloratum
Shadow Magic x Laser
Winston Churchill

*Phragmipedium:*
besseae ('Haven' x 'Smokin')
kovachii ('Ana' x 'Laura')
Ashley Wilkes (Eric Young 4N 'Mont Millais" AM/RHS x warscewiczianum)
China Dragon 3N (Grande 4N ‘Gigantea’ x besseae f. flavum)
Schroderae 'Coo's Bay' AM/AOS (caudatum x Sedenii)
Wossner Supergrande (warscewiczianum x longifolium)
_


----------



## NYEric (Aug 24, 2007)

Yay more plants!


----------



## Candace (Aug 24, 2007)

Who'd you get your new compots from?


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 29, 2007)

Candace said:


> Who'd you get your new compots from?



off eBay


----------



## eOrchids (Nov 19, 2007)

*11/19/07 Update:*
_
Paphiopedilum:
bellatulum ('Burgundy Hailstorm' x 'Rebirth') NT 134 
druryi ('Doc' x 'Perlite Giant')
haynaldianum 
hirsutissimum '49'
insigne var sanderianum ('gladiator' x self)
kolopakingii (`Chocolate Bar' x self)
kolopakingii var topperi (compot)
lowii 'Princehouse'
micranthum 
parishii
philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)
philippinense var laevigatum
philippinense var roebelinii (Grace AM/AOS x Candor Red Streamers HCC/AOS)
praestans (‘honey' x sib)
randsii
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)
rothschildianum ('Charles*E.' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS)
sanderianium ('Long Dorsal' x 'White Hair')
stonei ( 'The Best' x 'Harland')
tigrinum
villosum ( 'Pink Lady' x 'Statuesque')
Gary Romagna (St. Swithin x rothschildianum) 
Genevieve Booth (Mt. Toro ‘Green Valley' x rothschildianum ‘Green Valley' SM/JPS)
Jerry Spence (rothschildianum x Berenice)
Lady Isabel (stonei x rothschildianum)
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
Moustache (St. Swithin x laevigatum)
Mount Toro (phillipinense album x stonei album)
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
Shin Yi Prince (Prince Edward of York x sanderianum)
St. Swithin ( philippinense x rothschildianum )
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
kolopakingii var topperi x randsii
(Mt. Toro x Yellow Tiger) (compot)
Midnight (Mod Maude "XWO" x wilhelminiae "Candor Cobra" HCC/AOS)
(Macabre 'HOF' HCC/AOS x glanduliferum '#1')
(St. Swithin 'Candor Excalibur' FCC x Laser 'Candor Black Ruby' AM/AOS)
Maudiae var alba
Shadow Magic x Laser
Winston Churchill
*Laila Emami x Mendocino*

*Phragmipedium:*
besseae ('Haven' x 'Smokin')
kovachii ('Ana' x 'Laura')
Ashley Wilkes (Eric Young 4N 'Mont Millais" AM/RHS x warscewiczianum)
Schroderae 'Coo's Bay' AM/AOS (caudatum x Sedenii)
Wossner Supergrande (warscewiczianum x longifolium)
_
Here are my other orchids & their updates:
_

*Angreacum:*
scottianum

*Cattleya:*
Lc. Puppy Love ‘True Beauty’ AM/AOS
Blc. Goldenzelle "Lemon Chiffon" AM/AOS
Slc. Hawaiian Starlet 'Yen'
C. Hawaiian Wedding Song 'Virgin' HCC/AOS* *
Blc. Chia Lin 'New City'*
Blc. Husky Boy 'Romeo' HCC/AOS
Blc. Lois McNeil ‘Ace’ 
*Lc. Aloha Case 'Hsingying'*
*C. walkeriana 'Blue Moon'*

*Phalaenopsis:*
NOID #1
Amabilis
Dtps city Dtps happy valentine "Mortia" x self
Dtps. Leopard Prince 'M-PO246'

*Dendrobrium:*
Candy Stripe
spectabile

*Schomburgkia:*
thomsoniana

_


----------



## NYEric (Nov 19, 2007)

eOrchids said:


> *11/19/07 Update:*
> *Lc. Aloha Case 'Hsingying'*
> *C. walkeriana 'Blue Moon'*



Very frilly of you! oke:


----------



## eOrchids (Nov 27, 2007)

*11/27/07 Update:*
_
Paphiopedilum:
bellatulum ('Burgundy Hailstorm' x 'Rebirth') NT 134 
druryi ('Doc' x 'Perlite Giant')
haynaldianum 
hirsutissimum '49'
insigne var sanderianum ('gladiator' x self)
kolopakingii (`Chocolate Bar' x self)
kolopakingii var topperi (compot)
lowii 'Princehouse'
micranthum 
parishii
philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)
philippinense var laevigatum
philippinense var roebelinii (Grace AM/AOS x Candor Red Streamers HCC/AOS)
praestans (‘honey' x sib)
randsii
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)
rothschildianum ('Charles*E.' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS)
sanderianium ('Long Dorsal' x 'White Hair')
stonei ( 'The Best' x 'Harland')
tigrinum
villosum ( 'Pink Lady' x 'Statuesque')
Gary Romagna (St. Swithin x rothschildianum) 
Genevieve Booth (Mt. Toro ‘Green Valley' x rothschildianum ‘Green Valley' SM/JPS)
Jerry Spence (rothschildianum x Berenice)
Lady Isabel (stonei x rothschildianum)
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
Moustache (St. Swithin x laevigatum)
Mount Toro (phillipinense album x stonei album)
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
Shin Yi Prince (Prince Edward of York x sanderianum)
St. Swithin ( philippinense x rothschildianum )
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
kolopakingii var topperi x randsii
(Mt. Toro x Yellow Tiger) (compot)
Midnight (Mod Maude "XWO" x wilhelminiae "Candor Cobra" HCC/AOS)
(Macabre 'HOF' HCC/AOS x glanduliferum '#1')
(St. Swithin 'Candor Excalibur' FCC x Laser 'Candor Black Ruby' AM/AOS)
Maudiae var alba
Shadow Magic x Laser
Winston Churchill
Laila Emami x Mendocino

*Phragmipedium:*
besseae ('Haven' x 'Smokin')
kovachii ('Ana' x 'Laura')
Ashley Wilkes (Eric Young 4N 'Mont Millais" AM/RHS x warscewiczianum)
Schroderae 'Coo's Bay' AM/AOS (caudatum x Sedenii)
Wossner Supergrande (warscewiczianum x longifolium)
_
Here are my other orchids & their updates:
_

*Angreacum:*
scottianum

*Cattleya:*
Lc. Puppy Love ‘True Beauty’ AM/AOS
Blc. Goldenzelle "Lemon Chiffon" AM/AOS
Slc. Hawaiian Starlet 'Yen'
C. Hawaiian Wedding Song 'Virgin' HCC/AOS* *
Blc. Chia Lin 'New City'*
Blc. Husky Boy 'Romeo' HCC/AOS
Blc. Lois McNeil ‘Ace’ 
Lc. Aloha Case 'Hsingying'
C. walkeriana 'Blue Moon'
*Blc. Ports of Paradise 'Emerald Isle' FCC/AOS *
*Blc. Hunabu Victory 'Brenda Havenor' HCC/AOS *

*Phalaenopsis:*
NOID #1
Amabilis
Dtps city Dtps happy valentine "Mortia" x self
Dtps. Leopard Prince 'M-PO246'

*Dendrobrium:*
Candy Stripe
spectabile

*Schomburgkia:*
thomsoniana

_


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 21, 2008)

*01/21/08 Update:*
_
Paphiopedilum:
bellatulum ('Burgundy Hailstorm' x 'Rebirth') NT 134 
druryi ('Doc' x 'Perlite Giant')
haynaldianum 
hirsutissimum '49'
insigne var sanderianum ('gladiator' x self)
kolopakingii (`Chocolate Bar' x self)
kolopakingii var topperi (compot)
lowii 'Princehouse'
micranthum 
parishii
philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)
philippinense var laevigatum
philippinense var roebelinii (Grace AM/AOS x Candor Red Streamers HCC/AOS)
*philippinense var album 'Charming'*
praestans (‘honey' x sib)
randsii
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)
rothschildianum ('Charles*E.' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS)
sanderianium ('Long Dorsal' x 'White Hair')
stonei ( 'The Best' x 'Harland')
tigrinum
villosum ( 'Pink Lady' x 'Statuesque')
*Angel Hair (St. Swithin x sanderianum)*
Gary Romagna (St. Swithin x rothschildianum) 
Genevieve Booth (Mt. Toro ‘Green Valley' x rothschildianum ‘Green Valley' SM/JPS)
Jerry Spence (rothschildianum x Berenice)
Lady Isabel (stonei x rothschildianum)
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
Moustache (St. Swithin x laevigatum)
Mount Toro (phillipinense album x stonei album)
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
Shin Yi Prince (Prince Edward of York x sanderianum)
St. Swithin ( philippinense x rothschildianum )
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
(kolopakingii var topperi x randsii)
(Mt. Toro x Yellow Tiger) (compot)
*(Gary Romagna x sanderianum)*
Midnight (Mod Maude "XWO" x wilhelminiae "Candor Cobra" HCC/AOS)
(Macabre 'HOF' HCC/AOS x glanduliferum '#1')
(St. Swithin 'Candor Excalibur' FCC x Laser 'Candor Black Ruby' AM/AOS)
Maudiae var alba
Shadow Magic x Laser
Winston Churchill
Laila Emami x Mendocino
_


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice small plants Eric! oke: How big is the phill. v. album?


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 22, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Nice small plants Eric! oke: How big is the phill. v. album?



it's a seedling, the other two are near blooming size.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2008)

Cool. I guess since you've been traveling you can't go to the WOC?


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 23, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Cool. I guess since you've been traveling you can't go to the WOC?



Love to but can't as of this moment.  But I will though one of these days!


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 10, 2008)

*02/10/08 Update:*
_
Paphiopedilum:
bellatulum ('Burgundy Hailstorm' x 'Rebirth') NT 134 
*dianthum ('Twister' x ''JAFS')*
druryi ('Doc' x 'Perlite Giant')
haynaldianum 
hirsutissimum '49'
insigne var sanderianum ('gladiator' x self)
kolopakingii (`Chocolate Bar' x self)
kolopakingii var topperi (compot)
lowii 'Princehouse'
micranthum 
parishii
philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)
philippinense var laevigatum
philippinense var roebelinii (Grace AM/AOS x Candor Red Streamers HCC/AOS)
philippinense var album 'Charming'
praestans (‘honey' x sib)
randsii
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)
rothschildianum ('Charles*E.' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS)
sanderianium ('Long Dorsal' x 'White Hair')
stonei ( 'The Best' x 'Harland')
tigrinum
villosum ( 'Pink Lady' x 'Statuesque')
Angel Hair (St. Swithin x sanderianum)
Gary Romagna (St. Swithin x rothschildianum) 
Genevieve Booth (Mt. Toro ‘Green Valley' x rothschildianum ‘Green Valley' SM/JPS)
Jerry Spence (rothschildianum x Berenice)
Lady Isabel (stonei x rothschildianum)
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
Moustache (St. Swithin x laevigatum)
Mount Toro (phillipinense album x stonei album)
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
Shin Yi Prince (Prince Edward of York x sanderianum)
St. Swithin ( philippinense x rothschildianum )
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
*William Ambler (rothschildianum 'Walla Walla' x wilhelminiae 'Magic Gift')*
(kolopakingii var topperi x randsii)
(Mt. Toro x Yellow Tiger) (compot)
(Gary Romagna x sanderianum)
Midnight (Mod Maude "XWO" x wilhelminiae "Candor Cobra" HCC/AOS)
(Macabre 'HOF' HCC/AOS x glanduliferum '#1')
(St. Swithin 'Candor Excalibur' FCC x Laser 'Candor Black Ruby' AM/AOS)
Maudiae var alba
Shadow Magic x Laser
Winston Churchill
Laila Emami x Mendocino
*[(Van Ness x Small World) x Duncan York] x Thunder Bay ‘Flash’ *

_


----------



## Renegayde (Feb 10, 2008)

WoW....its March already??? 03/10/08 Update:


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 10, 2008)

fixed.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2008)

"Oh no, I don't have room for Phrags!" _eOrchids [lying thru his teeth] _ oke:


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 11, 2008)

ok, i might have open space for more orchids.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2008)

Get rid of large multifloras and Phals=more space for orchids!


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 11, 2008)

Never!


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 9, 2008)

*3/9/08 Update:*
_
Paphiopedilum:
bellatulum ('Burgundy Hailstorm' x 'Rebirth')
dianthum ('Twister' x ''JAFS')
druryi ('Doc' x 'Perlite Giant') 
haynaldianum
hirsutissimum '49'
insigne var sanderianum ('gladiator' x self)
kolopakingii (`Chocolate Bar' x self)
kolopakingii var topperi
lowii 'Princehouse'
micranthum 
parishii
philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)
philippinense var laevigatum
philippinense var roebelinii (Grace AM/AOS x Candor Red Streamers HCC/AOS)
philippinense var album "Charming'
praestans (‘Honey' x Chow')
randsii
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)(1)
rothschildianum ('Charles*E.' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS)(2)
sanderianium ('Long Dorsal' x 'White Hair')
stonei ( 'The Best' x 'Harland')
tigrinum
villosum ( 'Pink Lady' x 'Statuesque')
Angel Hair (St. Swithin x sanderianum)
*Bel Royal (kolopakingii var topperi x rothschildianum)*
Genevieve Booth (Mt. Toro ‘Green Valley' x rothschildianum ‘Green Valley' SM/JPS)
Gary Romagna (St. Swithin x rothschildianum) 
Jerry Spence (rothschildianum x Berenice)
Ken Ichi Takaya (phillippinense x supardii)
Lady Isabel (stonei x rothschildianum)(1)
Lady Isabel (stonei '#2' x rothschildianum '#3')(2)
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
Moustache (St. Swithin x laevigatum)
Mount Toro (phillipinense album x stonei album)
*Pink Sky (delenatii x Lady Isabel)*
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
St. Swithin ( philippinense x rothschildianum )(1)
*St. Swithin (Neptune FCC/AOS x Janet Royce FCC/AOS)*(2)
Shin-Yi Prince (Prince Edward of York x sanderianum)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
William Ambler (rothschildianum 'Walla Walla' x wilhelminiae 'Magic Gift')
(kolopakingii var topperi x randsii)
(Mt. Toro x Yellow Tiger)
(Gary Romagna x sanderianum)
Midnight (Mod Maude "XWO" x wilhelminiae "Candor Cobra" HCC/AOS)
(Macabre 'HOF' HCC/AOS x glanduliferum '#1')
(St. Swithin 'Candor Excalibur' FCC x Laser 'Candor Black Ruby' AM/AOS)
Maudiae var alba
Shadow Magic x Laser
Winston Churchill
Laila Emami x Mendocino
[(Van Ness x Small World) x Duncan York] x Thunder Bay ‘Flash’ *
_


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 30, 2008)

*3/30/08 Update:*
_
Paphiopedilum:

bellatulum ('Burgundy Hailstorm' x 'Rebirth')
dianthum ('Twister' x ''JAFS')
druryi ('Doc' x 'Perlite Giant') 
*glanduliferum ('Joe' x 'Ron')*
haynaldianum
hirsutissimum '49'
insigne var sanderianum ('gladiator' x self)
kolopakingii (`Chocolate Bar' x self)
kolopakingii var topperi
lowii 'Princehouse'
micranthum 
parishii
philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)
philippinense var laevigatum
philippinense var roebelinii (Grace AM/AOS x Candor Red Streamers HCC/AOS)
philippinense var album "Charming'
praestans (‘Honey' x Chow')
randsii
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)(1)
rothschildianum ('Charles*E.' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS)(2)
sanderianium ('Long Dorsal' x 'White Hair')
stonei ( 'The Best' x 'Harland')
tigrinum
villosum ( 'Pink Lady' x 'Statuesque')
*Addicted Phillip (philippinense 'Twister' x adductum 'Black Stallion')* 
Angel Hair (St. Swithin x sanderianum)
Bel Royal (kolopakingii var topperi x rothschildianum)
Genevieve Booth (Mt. Toro ‘Green Valley' x rothschildianum ‘Green Valley' SM/JPS)
Gary Romagna (St. Swithin x rothschildianum) 
Jerry Spence (rothschildianum x Berenice)
Ken Ichi Takaya (phillippinense x supardii)
*Johanna Burkhardt (rothschildianum ‘Knight’ x adductum ‘Black Stallion’)*
Lady Isabel (stonei x rothschildianum)(1)
Lady Isabel (stonei '#2' x rothschildianum '#3')(2)
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
*Michael Tibbs (philippinense 'In-Charm' x armeniacum '#3')*
Moustache (St. Swithin x laevigatum)
Mount Toro (phillipinense album x stonei album)
Pink Sky (delenatii x Lady Isabel)
*Paul Parks (adductum 'Dark Horse' x sanderianum '#7')*
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
*St. Speratus (Saint Swithin x Jerry Spence)*
St. Swithin ( philippinense x rothschildianum )(1)
St. Swithin (Neptune FCC/AOS x Janet Royce FCC/AOS)(2)
Shin-Yi Prince (Prince Edward of York x sanderianum)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
William Ambler (rothschildianum 'Walla Walla' x wilhelminiae 'Magic Gift')
(kolopakingii var topperi x randsii)
(Mt. Toro x Yellow Tiger)
(Gary Romagna x sanderianum)
Midnight (Mod Maude "XWO" x wilhelminiae "Candor Cobra" HCC/AOS)
(Macabre 'HOF' HCC/AOS x glanduliferum '#1')
(St. Swithin 'Candor Excalibur' FCC x Laser 'Candor Black Ruby' AM/AOS)
Maudiae var alba
Shadow Magic x Laser
Winston Churchill
Laila Emami x Mendocino
[(Van Ness x Small World) x Duncan York] x Thunder Bay ‘Flash’ *
_


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 10, 2008)

*4.10.08 UPDATE:*
_
bellatulum ('Burgundy Hailstorm' x 'Rebirth')
dianthum ('Twister' x ''JAFS')
druryi ('Doc' x 'Perlite Giant') 
glanduliferum ('Joe' x 'Ron')
haynaldianum
hirsutissimum '49'
insigne var sanderiae ('gladiator' x self)
kolopakingii (`Chocolate Bar' x self)
kolopakingii var topperi
*leucochilum*
lowii 'Princehouse'
micranthum 
parishii
philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)
philippinense var laevigatum
philippinense var roebelinii (Grace AM/AOS x Candor Red Streamers HCC/AOS)
philippinense var album "Charming'
praestans (‘Honey' x Chow')
randsii
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)(1)
rothschildianum ('Charles*E.' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS)(2)
sanderianium ('Long Dorsal' x 'White Hair')
stonei ( 'The Best' x 'Harland')
tigrinum
villosum ( 'Pink Lady' x 'Statuesque')
Addicted Phillip (philippinense 'Twister' x adductum 'Back Stallion') 
Angel Hair (St. Swithin x sanderianum)
Bel Royal (kolopakingii var topperi x rothschildianum)
Gary Romagna (St. Swithin x rothschildianum) 
Genevieve Booth (Mt. Toro ‘Green Valley' x rothschildianum ‘Green Valley' SM/JPS)
Jerry Spence (rothschildianum x Berenice)(1)
*Jerry Spence (Berenice ‘Fountain Springs’ B/CSA x rothschildianum ‘Stellito’)(2)*
Johanna Burkhardt (rothschildianum ‘Knight’ x adductum ‘Black Stallion’)
Ken Ichi Takaya (philippinense x supardii)
Lady Isabel (stonei x rothschildianum) (1)
Lady Isabel (stonei '#2' x rothschildianum '#3')(2)
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
Michael Tibbs (philippinense 'In-Charm' x armeniacum '#3')
Mount Toro (phillipinense album x stonei album)
Moustache (St. Swithin x laevigatum)
Paul Parks (adductum 'Dark Horse' x sanderianum '#7')
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
Pink Sky (delenatii x Lady Isabel)
St. Speratus (Saint Swithin x Jerry Spence)
St. Swithin ( philippinense x rothschildianum )(1)
St. Swithin (Neptune FCC/AOS x Janet Royce FCC/AOS)(2)
Shin-Yi Prince (Prince Edward of York x sanderianum)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
William Ambler (rothschildianum 'Walla Walla' x wilhelminiae 'Magic Gift')
Wossner Kolorand (kolopakingii var topperi x randsii)
(Mt. Toro x Yellow Tiger)
(Gary Romagna x sanderianum)
Midnight (Mod Maude "XWO" x wilhelminiae "Candor Cobra" HCC/AOS)
(Macabre 'HOF' HCC/AOS x glanduliferum '#1')
(St. Swithin 'Candor Excalibur' FCC x Laser 'Candor Black Ruby' AM/AOS)
Maudiae var alba
Shadow Magic x Laser
Winston Churchill
Laila Emami x Mendocino
[(Van Ness x Small World) x Duncan York] x Thunder Bay ‘Flash’ *
_


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 24, 2008)

*4.24.08 UPDATE:*
_
bellatulum ('Burgundy Hailstorm' x 'Rebirth')
dianthum ('Twister' x ''JAFS')
druryi ('Doc' x 'Perlite Giant') 
glanduliferum ('Joe' x 'Ron')
haynaldianum
hirsutissimum '49'
insigne var sanderiae ('gladiator' x self)
kolopakingii (`Chocolate Bar' x self)
kolopakingii var topperi
leucochilum
lowii 'Princehouse'
micranthum 
parishii
philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)
philippinense var laevigatum
philippinense var roebelinii (Grace AM/AOS x Candor Red Streamers HCC/AOS)
philippinense var album "Charming'
praestans (‘Honey' x Chow')
randsii
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)(1)
rothschildianum ('Charles*E.' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS)(2)
sanderianium ('Long Dorsal' x 'White Hair')
stonei ( 'The Best' x 'Harland')
tigrinum
villosum ( 'Pink Lady' x 'Statuesque')
Addicted Phillip (philippinense 'Twister' x adductum 'Back Stallion') 
Angel Hair (St. Swithin x sanderianum)
Bel Royal (kolopakingii var topperi x rothschildianum)
Gary Romagna (St. Swithin x rothschildianum) 
Genevieve Booth (Mt. Toro ‘Green Valley' x rothschildianum ‘Green Valley' SM/JPS)
In-Charm Pride (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ X Saint Swithin ‘Wallula’)
Jerry Spence (rothschildianum x Berenice)(1)
Jerry Spence (Berenice ‘Fountain Springs’ B/CSA x rothschildianum ‘Stellito’)(2)
Johanna Burkhardt (rothschildianum ‘Knight’ x adductum ‘Black Stallion’)
Ken Ichi Takaya (philippinense x supardii)
Lady Isabel (stonei x rothschildianum) (1)
Lady Isabel (stonei '#2' x rothschildianum '#3')(2)
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
Michael Tibbs (philippinense 'In-Charm' x armeniacum '#3')
Mount Toro (phillipinense album x stonei album)
Moustache (St. Swithin x laevigatum)
Paul Parks (adductum 'Dark Horse' x sanderianum '#7')
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
Pink Sky (delenatii x Lady Isabel)
St. Speratus (Saint Swithin x Jerry Spence)
St. Swithin ( philippinense x rothschildianum )(1)
St. Swithin (Neptune FCC/AOS x Janet Royce FCC/AOS)(2)
*Shin-Yi Edward (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ X rothschildianum ‘Walla Walla’)*
Shin-Yi Prince (Prince Edward of York x sanderianum)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)(1)
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
William Ambler (rothschildianum 'Walla Walla' x wilhelminiae 'Magic Gift')
Wossner Kolorand (kolopakingii var topperi x randsii)
(Mt. Toro x Yellow Tiger)
(Gary Romagna x sanderianum)
(Temptation ‘Wallula 48’ X leucochilum ‘Creamie’)
(gigantifolium ‘Awesome’ x Michael Koopowitz ‘Stephen’) 
Midnight (Mod Maude "XWO" x wilhelminiae "Candor Cobra" HCC/AOS)
(Macabre 'HOF' HCC/AOS x glanduliferum '#1')
(St. Swithin 'Candor Excalibur' FCC x Laser 'Candor Black Ruby' AM/AOS)
Maudiae var alba
(Shadow Magic x Laser)
Winston Churchill
Laila Emami x Mendocino
[(Van Ness x Small World) x Duncan York] x Thunder Bay ‘Flash’ *
_


----------



## NYEric (Apr 25, 2008)

Lots o' multi-florals! BTW, where did you get the Mt. Toro [album] from?


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 25, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Lots o' multi-florals! BTW, where did you get the Mt. Toro [album] from?



eBay: orchidtn


----------



## NYEric (Apr 25, 2008)

They have great plants! I can't believe I missed out on that one!


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 2, 2008)

*06.02.08 Update:*
_
Paphiopedilum Growlist:
bellatulum ('Burgundy Hailstorm' x 'Rebirth')
dianthum ('Twister' x ''JAFS')
druryi ('Doc' x 'Perlite Giant') 
glanduliferum ('Joe' x 'Ron')
haynaldianum
hirsutissimum '49'
insigne var sanderiae ('gladiator' x self)
kolopakingii (`Chocolate Bar' x self)
kolopakingii var topperi
leucochilum
lowii 'Princehouse'
micranthum 
*niveum ('niv-10' x 'niv-chen')*
parishii
philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)
philippinense var laevigatum
philippinense var roebelinii (Grace AM/AOS x Candor Red Streamers HCC/AOS)
philippinense var album "Charming'
praestans (‘Honey' x Chow')
randsii
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)(1)
rothschildianum ('Charles*E.' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS)(2)
sanderianium ('Long Dorsal' x 'White Hair')
stonei ( 'The Best' x 'Harland')
tigrinum
villosum ( 'Pink Lady' x 'Statuesque')
Addicted Phillip (philippinense 'Twister' x adductum 'Back Stallion') 
Angel Hair (St. Swithin x sanderianum)
Bel Royal (kolopakingii var topperi x rothschildianum)
Gary Romagna (St. Swithin x rothschildianum) 
Genevieve Booth (Mt. Toro ‘Green Valley' x rothschildianum ‘Green Valley' SM/JPS)
In-Charm Pride (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ X Saint Swithin ‘Wallula’)
Jerry Spence (Berenice ‘Fountain Springs’ B/CSA x rothschildianum ‘Stellito’)
Johanna Burkhardt (rothschildianum ‘Knight’ x adductum ‘Black Stallion’)
*Kemp Tower (philippinense 'In-Charm' x Prince Edward of York 'In-Charm')*
Ken Ichi Takaya (philippinense x supardii)
Lady Isabel (stonei '#2' x rothschildianum '#3')
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
Michael Tibbs (philippinense 'In-Charm' x armeniacum '#3')
Mount Toro (phillipinense album x stonei album)
Moustache (St. Swithin x laevigatum)
Paul Parks (adductum 'Dark Horse' x sanderianum '#7')
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
Pink Sky (delenatii x Lady Isabel)
St. Speratus (Saint Swithin x Jerry Spence)
St. Swithin ( philippinense x rothschildianum )(1)
St. Swithin (Neptune FCC/AOS x Janet Royce FCC/AOS)(2)
Shin-Yi Edward (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ X rothschildianum ‘Walla Walla’)
Shin-Yi Prince (Prince Edward of York x sanderianum)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
William Ambler (rothschildianum 'Walla Walla' x wilhelminiae 'Magic Gift')
Wossner Kolorand (kolopakingii var topperi x randsii)
(Mt. Toro x Yellow Tiger)
(Gary Romagna x sanderianum)
(Temptation ‘Wallula 48’ X leucochilum ‘Creamie’)
(gigantifolium ‘Awesome’ x Michael Koopowitz ‘Stephen’) 
Midnight (Mod Maude "XWO" x wilhelminiae "Candor Cobra" HCC/AOS)
(Macabre 'HOF' HCC/AOS x glanduliferum '#1')
(St. Swithin 'Candor Excalibur' FCC x Laser 'Candor Black Ruby' AM/AOS)
Maudiae var alba
(Shadow Magic x Laser)
Winston Churchill
Laila Emami x Mendocino
[(Van Ness x Small World) x Duncan York] x Thunder Bay ‘Flash’ *
_


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, that's getting to be a big collection.


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 26, 2008)

*7.26.08 UPDATE:*

_*Paphiopedilum:*
bellatulum ('Burgundy Hailstorm' x 'Rebirth')
dianthum ('Twister' x ''JAFS')
druryi ('Doc' x 'Perlite Giant') 
glanduliferum ('Joe' x 'Ron')
haynaldianum
hirsutissimum '49'
insigne var sanderiae ('gladiator' x self)
kolopakingii (`Chocolate Bar' x self)
kolopakingii var topperi
leucochilum
lowii 'Princehouse'
micranthum 
*micranthum var eburneum (kwongsee) x ('Bubble Gum' x 'Huge Snow Ball')*
niveum ('niv-10' x 'niv-chen')
parishii
philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)
philippinense var laevigatum
*philippinense var. roebelinii ('Time Twister' x 'Twist in Time')** 
philippinense var album "Charming'
praestans (‘Honey' x Chow')
randsii
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)(1)
villosum ( 'Pink Lady' x 'Statuesque')
sanderianium ('Long Dorsal' x 'White Hair')
stonei ( 'The Best' x 'Harland')
tigrinum
villosum ( 'Pink Lady' x 'Statuesque')
Addicted Phillip (philippinense 'Twister' x adductum 'Back Stallion') 
Angel Hair (St. Swithin x sanderianum)
Bel Royal (kolopakingii var topperi x rothschildianum)
Gary Romagna (St. Swithin x rothschildianum) 
Genevieve Booth (Mt. Toro ‘Green Valley' x rothschildianum ‘Green Valley' SM/JPS)
In-Charm Pride (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ X Saint Swithin ‘Wallula’)
Jerry Spence (Berenice ‘Fountain Springs’ B/CSA x rothschildianum ‘Stellito’)
Johanna Burkhardt (rothschildianum ‘Knight’ x adductum ‘Black Stallion’)
Kemp Tower (philippinense 'In-Charm' x Prince Edward of York 'In-Charm')
Ken Ichi Takaya (philippinense x supardii)
Lady Isabel (stonei '#2' x rothschildianum '#3')
*Lawless Addsand (Addicted Phillip ‘AAA’ x sanderianum ‘Macho’)**
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
Michael Tibbs (philippinense 'In-Charm' x armeniacum '#3')
Mount Toro (phillipinense album x stonei album)
Moustache (St. Swithin x laevigatum)
Paul Parks (adductum 'Dark Horse' x sanderianum '#7')
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
Pink Sky (delenatii x Lady Isabel)
St. Speratus (Saint Swithin x Jerry Spence)
St. Swithin ( philippinense x rothschildianum )(1)
St. Swithin (Neptune FCC/AOS x Janet Royce FCC/AOS)(2)
Shin-Yi Edward (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ X rothschildianum ‘Walla Walla’)
Shin-Yi Prince (Prince Edward of York x sanderianum)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)(1)
*Taiwan (platyphyllum 'Tonka' x rothschildianum 'Chester Hills' FCC/AOS)(2)**
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
William Ambler (rothschildianum 'Walla Walla' x wilhelminiae 'Magic Gift')
Wossner Kolorand (kolopakingii var topperi x randsii)
(Mt. Toro x Yellow Tiger)
(Gary Romagna x sanderianum)
(Temptation ‘Wallula 48’ X leucochilum ‘Creamie’)
(gigantifolium ‘Awesome’ x Michael Koopowitz ‘Stephen’) 
*(Paul Parks x sanderianum)**
Midnight (Mod Maude "XWO" x wilhelminiae "Candor Cobra" HCC/AOS)
(Macabre 'HOF' HCC/AOS x glanduliferum '#1')
(St. Swithin 'Candor Excalibur' FCC x Laser 'Candor Black Ruby' AM/AOS)
Maudiae var alba
(Shadow Magic x Laser)
Winston Churchill
[(Van Ness x Small World) x Duncan York] x Thunder Bay ‘Flash’ 
*(London Wall 'Fairchild' x Agincourt 'San Carlos' AM/AOS)**
_
* indicates pickup at Parkside Orchidfest


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 27, 2008)

That's a helluva huge collection.. I wouldn't have enough space for all those multiflorals if I had them...


----------



## Heather (Jul 27, 2008)

Your collection sure has grown!


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 12, 2008)

*08.12.08 UPDATE:*

_*Paphiopedilum:*
bellatulum ('Burgundy Hailstorm' x 'Rebirth')
dianthum ('Twister' x ''JAFS')
druryi ('Doc' x 'Perlite Giant') 
glanduliferum ('Joe' x 'Ron')
haynaldianum
hirsutissimum '49'
insigne var sanderiae ('gladiator' x self)
kolopakingii (`Chocolate Bar' x self)
kolopakingii var topperi
leucochilum
lowii 'Princehouse'
micranthum 
micranthum var eburneum (kwongsee) x ('Bubble Gum' x 'Huge Snow Ball')
niveum ('niv-10' x 'niv-chen')
parishii
philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)
philippinense var laevigatum
philippinense var. roebelinii ('Time Twister' x 'Twist in Time')
philippinense var album "Charming'
praestans (‘Honey' x Chow')
randsii
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)(1)
villosum ( 'Pink Lady' x 'Statuesque')
sanderianium ('Long Dorsal' x 'White Hair')
stonei ( 'The Best' x 'Harland')
tigrinum
villosum ( 'Pink Lady' x 'Statuesque')
Addicted Phillip (philippinense 'Twister' x adductum 'Back Stallion') 
Angel Hair (St. Swithin x sanderianum)
Bel Royal (kolopakingii var topperi x rothschildianum)
*Formosa Lady (Susan Booth x sanderianum)*
Gary Romagna (St. Swithin x rothschildianum) 
Genevieve Booth (Mt. Toro ‘Green Valley' x rothschildianum ‘Green Valley' SM/JPS)
In-Charm Pride (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ X Saint Swithin ‘Wallula’)
Jerry Spence (Berenice ‘Fountain Springs’ B/CSA x rothschildianum ‘Stellito’)
Johanna Burkhardt (rothschildianum ‘Knight’ x adductum ‘Black Stallion’)
Kemp Tower (philippinense 'In-Charm' x Prince Edward of York 'In-Charm')
Ken Ichi Takaya (philippinense x supardii)
Lady Isabel (stonei '#2' x rothschildianum '#3')
Lawless Addsand (Addicted Phillip ‘AAA’ x sanderianum ‘Macho’)
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
Michael Tibbs (philippinense 'In-Charm' x armeniacum '#3')
Mount Toro (phillipinense album x stonei album)
Moustache (St. Swithin x laevigatum)
Paul Parks (adductum 'Dark Horse' x sanderianum '#7')
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
Pink Sky (delenatii x Lady Isabel)
St. Speratus (Saint Swithin x Jerry Spence)
St. Swithin ( philippinense x rothschildianum )(1)
St. Swithin (Neptune FCC/AOS x Janet Royce FCC/AOS)(2)
Shin-Yi Edward (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ X rothschildianum ‘Walla Walla’)
Shin-Yi Prince (Prince Edward of York x sanderianum)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)(1)
Taiwan (platyphyllum 'Tonka' x rothschildianum 'Chester Hills' FCC/AOS)(2)
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
William Ambler (rothschildianum 'Walla Walla' x wilhelminiae 'Magic Gift')
Wossner Kolorand (kolopakingii var topperi x randsii)
(Mt. Toro x Yellow Tiger)
(Gary Romagna x sanderianum)
(Temptation ‘Wallula 48’ X leucochilum ‘Creamie’)
(gigantifolium ‘Awesome’ x Michael Koopowitz ‘Stephen’) 
(Paul Parks x sanderianum)
Midnight (Mod Maude "XWO" x wilhelminiae "Candor Cobra" HCC/AOS)
(Macabre 'HOF' HCC/AOS x glanduliferum '#1')
(St. Swithin 'Candor Excalibur' FCC x Laser 'Candor Black Ruby' AM/AOS)
Maudiae var alba
(Shadow Magic x Laser)
Winston Churchill
[(Van Ness x Small World) x Duncan York] x Thunder Bay ‘Flash’ 
(London Wall 'Fairchild' x Agincourt 'San Carlos' AM/AOS)
_


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 12, 2008)

*Orchid Collection as of 08.12.08:*
_
*Aerangis:* 
biloba
fastuosa
luteo-alba var. rhodosticta

*Amesiella:*
monticola
philippinense

*Angraecum:*
didieri
leonis
scottianum

*Bulbophyllum:*
frostii

*Cattleya:*
C. walkeriana
C. walkeriana 'Blue Moon'
C. walkeriana var alba 'Pendentive' AM /AOS
Lc. Puppy Love ‘True Beauty’ AM/AOS
Blc. Goldenzelle "Lemon Chiffon" AM/AOS
Slc. Hawaiian Starlet 'Yen'
C. Hawaiian Wedding Song 'Virgin' HCC/AOS
Blc. Chia Lin 'New City'*
Bl. Morning Glory 'H & R' HCC/AOS
Blc. Lois McNeil ‘Ace’ 
Lc. Aloha Case 'Hsingying'
Blc Ports of Paradise 'Emerald Isle' FCC/AOS 
Blc Hunabu Victory 'Brenda Havenor' HCC/AOS
Blc. Husky Boy 'Romeo' HCC/AOS
Slc. Jewel Box 'Scheherazade' 

*Dendrobrium:*
spectabile
Candy Stripe

*Phalaenopsis:*
Mini Mark 'Holms'
NOID #1
Amabilis
Dtps city Dtps happy valentine "Mortia" x self
Dtps. Leopard Prince 'M-PO246'
NOID #2
NOID #3

*Schomburgkia:*
thomsoniana

*Pleurothallis:*
grobyi

*Paphiopedilum:*
bellatulum ('Burgundy Hailstorm' x 'Rebirth')
dianthum ('Twister' x ''JAFS')
druryi ('Doc' x 'Perlite Giant') 
glanduliferum ('Joe' x 'Ron')
haynaldianum
hirsutissimum '49'
insigne var sanderiae ('gladiator' x self)
kolopakingii (`Chocolate Bar' x self)
kolopakingii var topperi
leucochilum
lowii 'Princehouse'
micranthum 
micranthum var eburneum (kwongsee) x ('Bubble Gum' x 'Huge Snow Ball')
niveum ('niv-10' x 'niv-chen')
parishii
philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)
philippinense var laevigatum
philippinense var. roebelinii ('Time Twister' x 'Twist in Time') 
philippinense var album "Charming'
praestans (‘Honey' x Chow')
randsii
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)(1)
rothschildianum ('Charles*E.' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS)(2)
sanderianium ('Long Dorsal' x 'White Hair')
stonei ( 'The Best' x 'Harland')
tigrinum
villosum ( 'Pink Lady' x 'Statuesque')
Addicted Phillip (philippinense 'Twister' x adductum 'Back Stallion') 
Angel Hair (St. Swithin x sanderianum)
Bel Royal (kolopakingii var topperi x rothschildianum)
*Formosa Lady (Susan Booth x sanderianum)*
Gary Romagna (St. Swithin x rothschildianum) 
Genevieve Booth (Mt. Toro ‘Green Valley' x rothschildianum ‘Green Valley' SM/JPS)
In-Charm Pride (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ X Saint Swithin ‘Wallula’)
Jerry Spence (Berenice ‘Fountain Springs’ B/CSA x rothschildianum ‘Stellito’)
Johanna Burkhardt (rothschildianum ‘Knight’ x adductum ‘Black Stallion’)
Kemp Tower (philippinense 'In-Charm' x Prince Edward of York 'In-Charm')
Ken Ichi Takaya (philippinense x supardii)
Lady Isabel (stonei '#2' x rothschildianum '#3')
Lawless Addsand (Addicted Phillip ‘AAA’ x sanderianum ‘Macho’)
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
Michael Tibbs (philippinense 'In-Charm' x armeniacum '#3')
Mount Toro (phillipinense album x stonei album)
Moustache (St. Swithin x laevigatum)
Paul Parks (adductum 'Dark Horse' x sanderianum '#7')
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
Pink Sky (delenatii x Lady Isabel)
St. Speratus (Saint Swithin x Jerry Spence)
St. Swithin ( philippinense x rothschildianum )(1)
St. Swithin (Neptune FCC/AOS x Janet Royce FCC/AOS)(2)
Shin-Yi Edward (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ x rothschildianum ‘Walla Walla’)
Shin-Yi Prince (Prince Edward of York x sanderianum)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)(1)
Taiwan (platyphyllum 'Tonka' x rothschildianum 'Chester Hills' FCC/AOS)(2)
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
William Ambler (rothschildianum 'Walla Walla' x wilhelminiae 'Magic Gift')
Wossner Kolorand (kolopakingii var topperi x randsii)
(Mt. Toro x Yellow Tiger)
(Gary Romagna x sanderianum)
(Temptation ‘Wallula 48’ X leucochilum ‘Creamie’)
(gigantifolium ‘Awesome’ x Michael Koopowitz ‘Stephen’) 
(Paul Parks x sanderianum)
Midnight (Mod Maude "XWO" x wilhelminiae "Candor Cobra" HCC/AOS)
(Macabre 'HOF' HCC/AOS x glanduliferum '#1')
(St. Swithin 'Candor Excalibur' FCC x Laser 'Candor Black Ruby' AM/AOS)
Maudiae var alba
(Shadow Magic x Laser)
Winston Churchill
[(Van Ness x Small World) x Duncan York] x Thunder Bay ‘Flash’ *
(London Wall 'Fairchild' x Agincourt 'San Carlos' AM/AOS)

*Phragmipedium:*
besseae ('Haven' x 'Smokin')
kovachii ('Ana' and 'Laura' )
Ashley Wilkes (Eric Young 4N 'Mont Millais" AM/RHS x warscewiczianum)
Schroderae 'Coo's Bay' AM/AOS (caudatum x Sedenii)
Wossner Supergrande (warscewiczianum x longifolium)
_

75 Lady Slippers (Paphs & Phrags) - 35 Non Lady Slippers


----------



## NYEric (Aug 12, 2008)

Yay besseae!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 12, 2008)

:clap:The collection certainly has grown! TRUE ADDICTION!


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 12, 2008)

Eric (Yang), wasn't it you who posted a pic of Dend unicum and one of its hybrids..? Where are they on the list?


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 13, 2008)

paphioboy said:


> Eric (Yang), wasn't it you who posted a pic of Dend unicum and one of its hybrids..? Where are they on the list?



Nope; never had or owned a Dend. unicum or neither of the hybrids. Candy Stripe and spectabilis are the only Dendrobrium I own from the beginning.

Must be the other Yang on the forum.


----------



## eOrchids (Nov 14, 2008)

*11.14.08 UPDATE:

Paphiopedilum:*_
bellatulum ('Burgundy Hailstorm' x 'Rebirth')
*charlesworthii ('Jumbo' x 'Half-n-Half')*
dianthum ('Twister' x ''JAFS')
druryi ('Doc' x 'Perlite Giant') 
glanduliferum ('Joe' x 'Ron')
haynaldianum
hirsutissimum '49'
kolopakingii (`Chocolate Bar' x self)
kolopakingii var topperi
leucochilum
lowii 'Princehouse'
micranthum 
micranthum var eburneum (kwongsee) x ('Bubble Gum' x 'Huge Snow Ball')
niveum ('niv-10' x 'niv-chen')
parishii
philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)
philippinense var laevigatum
*philippinense var. roebelinii ('Summer Glory' x 'Red Spider')*
philippinense var album "Charming'
praestans (‘Honey' x Chow')
randsii
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)(1)
rothschildianum ('Charles*E.' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS)(2)
sanderianium ('Long Dorsal' x 'White Hair')
stonei ( 'The Best' x 'Harland')
tigrinum
Addicted Phillip (philippinense 'Twister' x adductum 'Back Stallion') 
Angel Hair (St. Swithin x sanderianum)
Bel Royal (kolopakingii var topperi x rothschildianum)
Gary Romagna (St. Swithin x rothschildianum) 
Genevieve Booth (Mt. Toro ‘Green Valley' x rothschildianum ‘Green Valley' SM/JPS)
In-Charm Pride (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ X Saint Swithin ‘Wallula’)
Jerry Spence (Berenice ‘Fountain Springs’ B/CSA x rothschildianum ‘Stellito’)
Johanna Burkhardt (rothschildianum ‘Knight’ x adductum ‘Black Stallion’)
Kemp Tower (philippinense 'In-Charm' x Prince Edward of York 'In-Charm')
Ken Ichi Takaya (philippinense x supardii)
Lady Isabel (stonei '#2' x rothschildianum '#3')
Lawless Addsand (Addicted Phillip ‘AAA’ x sanderianum ‘Macho’)
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
Michael Tibbs (philippinense 'In-Charm' x armeniacum '#3')
Mount Toro (phillipinense album x stonei album)
Moustache (St. Swithin x laevigatum)
Paul Parks (adductum 'Dark Horse' x sanderianum '#7')
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
Pink Sky (delenatii x Lady Isabel)
St. Speratus (Saint Swithin x Jerry Spence)
St. Swithin ( philippinense x rothschildianum )(1)
St. Swithin (Neptune FCC/AOS x Janet Royce FCC/AOS)(2)
Shin-Yi Edward (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ X rothschildianum ‘Walla Walla’)
Shin-Yi Prince (Prince Edward of York x sanderianum)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)(1)
Taiwan (platyphyllum 'Tonka' x rothschildianum 'Chester Hills' FCC/AOS)(2)
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
William Ambler (rothschildianum 'Walla Walla' x wilhelminiae 'Magic Gift')
Wossner Kolorand (kolopakingii var topperi x randsii)
(Mt. Toro x Yellow Tiger)
(Gary Romagna x sanderianum)
(Temptation ‘Wallula 48’ X leucochilum ‘Creamie’)
(gigantifolium ‘Awesome’ x Michael Koopowitz ‘Stephen’) 
(Paul Parks x sanderianum)
Midnight (Mod Maude "XWO" x wilhelminiae "Candor Cobra" HCC/AOS)
(Macabre 'HOF' HCC/AOS x glanduliferum '#1')
(St. Swithin 'Candor Excalibur' FCC x Laser 'Candor Black Ruby' AM/AOS)
Maudiae var alba
(Shadow Magic x Laser)
Winston Churchill
[(Van Ness x Small World) x Duncan York] x Thunder Bay ‘Flash’ *
(London Wall 'Fairchild' x Agincourt 'San Carlos' AM/AOS)
_


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 14, 2008)

And the expantion never stops... Great!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 15, 2008)

The clonal names on the NICE new additions sound like someone was shopping at Sam's!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 19, 2008)

Hahah! I got a VFT at Home Depot and went to your website for info!


----------



## eOrchids (Nov 19, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Hahah! I got a VFT at Home Depot and went to your website for info!



Hope the information was helpful, Eric!



goldenrose said:


> The clonal names on the NICE new additions sound like someone was shopping at Sam's!



Maybe


----------



## eOrchids (Nov 19, 2008)

*11.19.08 UPDATE:

Paphiopedilum:*_
*adductum ('Red Long Leg' x Dark Star')*
bellatulum ('Burgundy Hailstorm' x 'Rebirth')
charlesworthii ('Jumbo' x 'Half-n-Half')
dianthum ('Twister' x ''JAFS')
druryi ('Doc' x 'Perlite Giant') 
glanduliferum ('Joe' x 'Ron')
haynaldianum
hirsutissimum '49'
kolopakingii (`Chocolate Bar' x self)
kolopakingii var topperi (1)
*kolopakingii var. topperi ('Jeanie's Green Giant' x Jamboree' HCC/AOS)(2)*
leucochilum
lowii 'Princehouse'
micranthum 
micranthum var eburneum (kwongsee) x ('Bubble Gum' x 'Huge Snow Ball')
niveum ('niv-10' x 'niv-chen')
parishii
philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)
philippinense var laevigatum
philippinense var. roebelinii ('Summer Glory' x 'Red Spider')
philippinense var album "Charming'
praestans (‘Honey' x Chow')
randsii
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)(1)
rothschildianum ('Charles*E.' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS)(2)
sanderianium ('Long Dorsal' x 'White Hair')
stonei ( 'The Best' x 'Harland')
tigrinum
Addicted Phillip (philippinense 'Twister' x adductum 'Back Stallion') 
Angel Hair (St. Swithin x sanderianum)
Bel Royal (kolopakingii var topperi x rothschildianum)
Gary Romagna (St. Swithin x rothschildianum) 
Genevieve Booth (Mt. Toro ‘Green Valley' x rothschildianum ‘Green Valley' SM/JPS)
In-Charm Pride (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ X Saint Swithin ‘Wallula’)
Jerry Spence (Berenice ‘Fountain Springs’ B/CSA x rothschildianum ‘Stellito’)
Johanna Burkhardt (rothschildianum ‘Knight’ x adductum ‘Black Stallion’)
Kemp Tower (philippinense 'In-Charm' x Prince Edward of York 'In-Charm')
Ken Ichi Takaya (philippinense x supardii)
Lady Isabel (stonei '#2' x rothschildianum '#3')
Lawless Addsand (Addicted Phillip ‘AAA’ x sanderianum ‘Macho’)
*Mem. Michael Lawless (philippinense var. roebelinii 'Red Spider' x randsii 'Jeanie')*
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
Michael Tibbs (philippinense 'In-Charm' x armeniacum '#3')
Mount Toro (phillipinense album x stonei album)
Moustache (St. Swithin x laevigatum)
Paul Parks (adductum 'Dark Horse' x sanderianum '#7')
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
Pink Sky (delenatii x Lady Isabel)
St. Speratus (Saint Swithin x Jerry Spence)
St. Swithin ( philippinense x rothschildianum )(1)
St. Swithin (Neptune FCC/AOS x Janet Royce FCC/AOS)(2)
Shin-Yi Edward (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ X rothschildianum ‘Walla Walla’)
Shin-Yi Prince (Prince Edward of York x sanderianum)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)(1)
Taiwan (platyphyllum 'Tonka' x rothschildianum 'Chester Hills' FCC/AOS)(2)
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
William Ambler (rothschildianum 'Walla Walla' x wilhelminiae 'Magic Gift')
Wossner Kolorand (kolopakingii var topperi x randsii)
(Mt. Toro x Yellow Tiger)
(Gary Romagna x sanderianum)
(Temptation ‘Wallula 48’ X leucochilum ‘Creamie’)
(gigantifolium ‘Awesome’ x Michael Koopowitz ‘Stephen’) 
(Paul Parks x sanderianum)
Midnight (Mod Maude "XWO" x wilhelminiae "Candor Cobra" HCC/AOS)
(Macabre 'HOF' HCC/AOS x glanduliferum '#1')
(St. Swithin 'Candor Excalibur' FCC x Laser 'Candor Black Ruby' AM/AOS)
Maudiae var alba
(Shadow Magic x Laser)
Winston Churchill
[(Van Ness x Small World) x Duncan York] x Thunder Bay ‘Flash’ *
(London Wall 'Fairchild' x Agincourt 'San Carlos' AM/AOS)
_


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 11, 2009)

*UPDATE: 2.11.09

Paphiopedilum:*_
adductum ('Red Long Leg' x Dark Star')
*bellatulum (‘Fatso’ x ‘Bold Spots’)*
charlesworthii ('Jumbo' x 'Half-n-Half')
dianthum ('Twister' x ''JAFS')
druryi ('Doc' x 'Perlite Giant') 
glanduliferum ('Joe' x 'Ron')
*godefroyae*
haynaldianum
hirsutissimum '49'
kolopakingii (`Chocolate Bar' x self)
kolopakingii var. topperi ('Jeanie's Green Giant' x Jamboree' HCC/AOS)(2)
leucochilum
lowii 'Princehouse'
micranthum 
micranthum var eburneum (kwongsee) x ('Bubble Gum' x 'Huge Snow Ball')
niveum ('niv-10' x 'niv-chen')
parishii
philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)
philippinense var laevigatum
philippinense var. roebelinii ('Summer Glory' x 'Red Spider')
philippinense var album "Charming'
praestans (‘Honey' x Chow')
randsii
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)(1)
rothschildianum ('Charles*E.' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS)(2)
sanderianium ('Long Dorsal' x 'White Hair')
stonei ( 'The Best' x 'Harland')
tigrinum
*villosum (‘K-2’ x ‘Alf’)*
Addicted Phillip (philippinense 'Twister' x adductum 'Back Stallion') 
Angel Hair (St. Swithin x sanderianum)
Bel Royal (kolopakingii var topperi x rothschildianum)
Gary Romagna (St. Swithin x rothschildianum) 
*Gemstone's Randschild `FV' HCC/AOS (rothschildianum x randsii)*
Genevieve Booth (Mt. Toro ‘Green Valley' x rothschildianum ‘Green Valley' SM/JPS)
In-Charm Pride (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ X Saint Swithin ‘Wallula’)
Jerry Spence (Berenice ‘Fountain Springs’ B/CSA x rothschildianum ‘Stellito’)
Johanna Burkhardt (rothschildianum ‘Knight’ x adductum ‘Black Stallion’) 
Kemp Tower (philippinense 'In-Charm' x Prince Edward of York 'In-Charm')
Ken Ichi Takaya (philippinense x supardii)
Lady Isabel (stonei '#2' x rothschildianum '#3')
Lawless Addsand (Addicted Phillip ‘AAA’ x sanderianum ‘Macho’)
Mem. Michael Lawless (philippinense var. roebelinii 'Red Spider' x randsii 'Jeanie')
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
Michael Tibbs (philippinense 'In-Charm' x armeniacum '#3')
*Mount Toro (stonei ‘#2’ x philippinense ‘#44’)*
Moustache (St. Swithin x laevigatum)
Paul Parks (adductum 'Dark Horse' x sanderianum '#7')
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
Pink Sky (delenatii x Lady Isabel)
St. Speratus (Saint Swithin x Jerry Spence)
St. Swithin ( philippinense x rothschildianum )(1)
St. Swithin (Neptune FCC/AOS x Janet Royce FCC/AOS)(2)
Shin-Yi Edward (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ X rothschildianum ‘Walla Walla’)
Shin-Yi Prince (Prince Edward of York x sanderianum)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)(1)
Taiwan (platyphyllum 'Tonka' x rothschildianum 'Chester Hills' FCC/AOS)(2)
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
William Ambler (rothschildianum 'Walla Walla' x wilhelminiae 'Magic Gift')
Wossner Kolorand (kolopakingii var topperi x randsii)
(Mt. Toro x Yellow Tiger)
(Gary Romagna x sanderianum)
(Temptation ‘Wallula 48’ X leucochilum ‘Creamie’)
(gigantifolium ‘Awesome’ x Michael Koopowitz ‘Stephen’) 
(Paul Parks x sanderianum)
*(rothschildianum x tigrinum)*
*(stonei x philippinense var album)*
Midnight (Mod Maude "XWO" x wilhelminiae "Candor Cobra" HCC/AOS)
(Macabre 'HOF' HCC/AOS x glanduliferum '#1')
(St. Swithin 'Candor Excalibur' FCC x Laser 'Candor Black Ruby' AM/AOS)
Maudiae var alba
(Shadow Magic x Laser)
*Lippewunder (3004 x 3007)*
Winston Churchill
[(Van Ness x Small World) x Duncan York] x Thunder Bay ‘Flash’ *
(London Wall 'Fairchild' x Agincourt 'San Carlos' AM/AOS)


_


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2009)

eOrchids said:


> *(rothschildianum x tigrinum)*
> *(stonei x philippinense var album)*


:drool:


----------



## Elena (Feb 11, 2009)

Oooh, very nice! I'm rather envious of Gemstone's Randschild and the Mount Toros (stonei x philippinense var album still counts as MT, right?) :drool:


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 11, 2009)

Elena said:


> Oooh, very nice! I'm rather envious of Gemstone's Randschild and the Mount Toros (stonei x philippinense var album still counts as MT, right?) :drool:



Talked to Glen Decker about it, he told me it will essentially will look like Mt. Toro but with smaller flowers! So basically I have 2 Mt. Toro in my collection!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2009)

Where did you get your Gemstone?


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 22, 2009)

*02.22.09 Update:*
_
Paphiopedilum:
adductum ('Red Long Leg' x Dark Star')
bellatulum (‘Fatso’ x ‘Bold Spots’)
charlesworthii ('Jumbo' x 'Half-n-Half')
dianthum ('Twister' x ''JAFS')
druryi ('Doc' x 'Perlite Giant') 
glanduliferum ('Joe' x 'Ron')
godefroyae
haynaldianum
hirsutissimum '49'
kolopakingii (`Chocolate Bar' x self)
kolopakingii var. topperi ('Jeanie's Green Giant' x Jamboree' HCC/AOS)(2)
leucochilum
lowii 'Princehouse'
micranthum 
micranthum var eburneum ('Bubble Gum' x 'Huge Snow Ball')
niveum ('niv-10' x 'niv-chen')
parishii
philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)
philippinense var laevigatum
philippinense var. roebelinii ('Summer Glory' x 'Red Spider')
philippinense var album "Charming'
praestans (‘Honey' x Chow')
randsii
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)(1)
rothschildianum ('Charles E.' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS)(2)
sanderianium ('Long Dorsal' x 'White Hair')
stonei ( 'The Best' x 'Harland')
tigrinum
villosum (‘K-2’ x ‘Alf’)
Addicted Phillip (philippinense 'Twister' x adductum 'Back Stallion') 
Angel Hair (St. Swithin x sanderianum)
Bel Royal (kolopakingii var topperi x rothschildianum)
Gary Romagna (St. Swithin x rothschildianum) 
Gemstone's Randschild `FV' HCC/AOS (rothschildianum x randsii)
Genevieve Booth (Mt. Toro ‘Green Valley' x rothschildianum ‘Green Valley' SM/JPS)
In-Charm Pride (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ X Saint Swithin ‘Wallula’)
Jerry Spence (Berenice ‘Fountain Springs’ B/CSA x rothschildianum ‘Stellito’)
Johanna Burkhardt (rothschildianum ‘Knight’ x adductum ‘Black Stallion’)
Kemp Tower (philippinense 'In-Charm' x Prince Edward of York 'In-Charm')
Ken Ichi Takaya (philippinense x supardii)
Lady Isabel (stonei '#2' x rothschildianum '#3')
Lawless Addsand (Addicted Phillip ‘AAA’ x sanderianum ‘Macho’)
Mem. Michael Lawless (philippinense var. roebelinii 'Red Spider' x randsii 'Jeanie')
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
Michael Tibbs (philippinense 'In-Charm' x armeniacum '#3')
Mount Toro (stonei ‘#2’ x philippinense ‘#44’)
Moustache (St. Swithin x laevigatum)
Paul Parks (adductum 'Dark Horse' x sanderianum '#7')
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
Pink Sky (delenatii x Lady Isabel)
St. Speratus (Saint Swithin x Jerry Spence)
St. Swithin ( philippinense x rothschildianum )(1)
St. Swithin (Neptune FCC/AOS x Janet Royce FCC/AOS)(2)
Shin-Yi Edward (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ X rothschildianum ‘Walla Walla’) 
Shin-Yi Prince (Prince Edward of York x sanderianum)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)(1)
Taiwan (platyphyllum 'Tonka' x rothschildianum 'Chester Hills' FCC/AOS)(2)
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
William Ambler (rothschildianum 'Walla Walla' x wilhelminiae 'Magic Gift')
Wossner Kolorand (kolopakingii var topperi x randsii)
(Mt. Toro x Yellow Tiger)
(Gary Romagna x sanderianum)
(Temptation ‘Wallula 48’ X leucochilum ‘Creamie’)
(gigantifolium ‘Awesome’ x Michael Koopowitz ‘Stephen’) 
(Paul Parks x sanderianum)
(rothschildianum x tigrinum)
(stonei x philippinense var album)
*(philippinense x adductum var. anitum)*
Midnight (Mod Maude "XWO" x wilhelminiae "Candor Cobra" HCC/AOS)
(Macabre 'HOF' HCC/AOS x glanduliferum '#1')
(St. Swithin 'Candor Excalibur' FCC x Laser 'Candor Black Ruby' AM/AOS)
Maudiae var alba
(Shadow Magic x Laser)
Lippewunder (3004 x 3007)
Winston Churchill
[(Van Ness x Small World) x Duncan York] x Thunder Bay ‘Flash’ *
(London Wall 'Fairchild' x Agincourt 'San Carlos' AM/AOS)
_


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 23, 2009)

oke: It's too bad you don't like multis!
Folks meet MultiMan! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2009)

Dude? I saw your growing area photos are you sleeping with the plants now?


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 24, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Dude? I saw your growing area photos are you sleeping with the plants now?



Yes I share my bedroom with my plants ever since I started growing them (almost 3 years)!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 24, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Dude? I saw your growing area photos are you sleeping with the plants now?


:rollhappy::rollhappy: and you don't?!!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2009)

No orchids in the bedroom, that would be ridiculous!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2009)

eOrchids said:


> Yes I share my bedroom with my plants ever since I started growing them (almost 3 years)!



You had them on that white shelving unit last I knew; I know they don't all fit on that!?!?


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 24, 2009)

NYEric said:


> You had them on that white shelving unit last I knew; I know they don't all fit on that!?!?



They are the same white shelves. Unsure which picture you are referring to but alot has changed!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2009)

You should post an update photo!


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 5, 2009)

*04.05.09 Update:

Paphiopedilum:*_
adductum ('Red Long Leg' x Dark Star')
bellatulum (‘Fatso’ x ‘Bold Spots’)
charlesworthii ('Jumbo' x 'Half-n-Half')
dianthum ('Twister' x ''JAFS')
druryi ('Doc' x 'Perlite Giant') 
glanduliferum ('Joe' x 'Ron')
godefroyae
haynaldianum
hirsutissimum '49'
kolopakingii (`Chocolate Bar' x self)
kolopakingii var. topperi ('Jeanie's Green Giant' x Jamboree' HCC/AOS)(2)
leucochilum
lowii 'Princehouse'
micranthum 
micranthum var eburneum (kwongsee) x ('Bubble Gum' x 'Huge Snow Ball')
niveum ('niv-10' x 'niv-chen')
parishii
philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)
philippinense var laevigatum
philippinense var. roebelinii ('Summer Glory' x 'Red Spider')
philippinense var album "Charming'
*philippinense var. palawanense*
praestans (‘Honey' x Chow')
randsii
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)(1)
rothschildianum ('Charles*E.' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS)(2)
sanderianium ('Long Dorsal' x 'White Hair')
stonei ( 'The Best' x 'Harland')
tigrinum
villosum (‘K-2’ x ‘Alf’)
Addicted Phillip (philippinense 'Twister' x adductum 'Back Stallion')(1)
Addicted Phillip (philippinense x adductum var. anitum)(2)
Angel Hair (St. Swithin x sanderianum)
Bel Royal (kolopakingii var topperi x rothschildianum)
Gary Romagna (St. Swithin x rothschildianum) 
Gemstone's Randschild `FV' HCC/AOS (rothschildianum x randsii)
Genevieve Booth (Mt. Toro ‘Green Valley' x rothschildianum ‘Green Valley' SM/JPS)
In-Charm Pride (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ X Saint Swithin ‘Wallula’)
Jerry Spence (Berenice ‘Fountain Springs’ B/CSA x rothschildianum ‘Stellito’)
Johanna Burkhardt (rothschildianum ‘Knight’ x adductum ‘Black Stallion’)
Kemp Tower (philippinense 'In-Charm' x Prince Edward of York 'In-Charm')
Ken Ichi Takaya (philippinense x supardii)
Lady Isabel (stonei '#2' x rothschildianum '#3')
Lawless Addsand (Addicted Phillip ‘AAA’ x sanderianum ‘Macho’)
Mem. Michael Lawless (philippinense var. roebelinii 'Red Spider' x randsii 'Jeanie')
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
Michael Tibbs (philippinense 'In-Charm' x armeniacum '#3')
Mount Toro (stonei ‘#2’ x philippinense ‘#44’)(1)
Mount Toro (stonei x philippinense var album)(2)
Moustache (St. Swithin x laevigatum)
Paul Parks (adductum 'Dark Horse' x sanderianum '#7')
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
Pink Sky (delenatii x Lady Isabel)
St. Speratus (Saint Swithin x Jerry Spence)
St. Swithin ( philippinense x rothschildianum )(1)
St. Swithin (Neptune FCC/AOS x Janet Royce FCC/AOS)(2)
Shin-Yi Edward (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ X rothschildianum ‘Walla Walla’)
Shin-Yi Prince (Prince Edward of York x sanderianum)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)(1)
Taiwan (platyphyllum 'Tonka' x rothschildianum 'Chester Hills' FCC/AOS)(2)
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
William Ambler (rothschildianum 'Walla Walla' x wilhelminiae 'Magic Gift')
Wossner Kolorand (kolopakingii var topperi x randsii)
(Mt. Toro x Yellow Tiger)
(Gary Romagna x sanderianum)
(Temptation ‘Wallula 48’ X leucochilum ‘Creamie’)
(gigantifolium ‘Awesome’ x Michael Koopowitz ‘Stephen’) 
(Paul Parks x sanderianum)
(rothschildianum x tigrinum)
*(adductum 'Dark Cloud' x gigantifolum 'Dark Warrior')*
Midnight (Mod Maude "XWO" x wilhelminiae "Candor Cobra" HCC/AOS)
(Macabre 'HOF' HCC/AOS x glanduliferum '#1')
(St. Swithin 'Candor Excalibur' FCC x Laser 'Candor Black Ruby' AM/AOS)
Maudiae var alba
(Shadow Magic x Laser)
Lippewunder (3004 x 3007)
Winston Churchill
[(Van Ness x Small World) x Duncan York] x Thunder Bay ‘Flash’ *
(London Wall 'Fairchild' x Agincourt 'San Carlos' AM/AOS)
_


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2009)

Your multi addiction is going to put pressure on your living situation. Any chance of you getting a gh?


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 6, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Your multi addiction is going to put pressure on your living situation. Any chance of you getting a gh?



Not as of yet!


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 29, 2009)

*3.29.09 UPDATE:*
_
*Paphiopedilum:*
adductum ('Red Long Leg' x Dark Star')
bellatulum (‘Fatso’ x ‘Bold Spots’)
charlesworthii ('Jumbo' x 'Half-n-Half')
dianthum ('Twister' x ''JAFS')
druryi ('Doc' x 'Perlite Giant') 
glanduliferum ('Joe' x 'Ron')
godefroyae
haynaldianum
hirsutissimum '49'
kolopakingii (`Chocolate Bar' x self)
kolopakingii var. topperi ('Jeanie's Green Giant' x Jamboree' HCC/AOS)(2)
leucochilum
lowii 'Princehouse'
micranthum 
micranthum var eburneum (kwongsee) x ('Bubble Gum' x 'Huge Snow Ball')
niveum ('niv-10' x 'niv-chen')
parishii
philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)
philippinense var laevigatum
philippinense var. roebelinii ('Summer Glory' x 'Red Spider')
philippinense var album "Charming'
philippinense var. palawanense
praestans (‘Honey' x Chow')
randsii
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)(1)
rothschildianum ('Charles*E.' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS)(2)
sanderianium ('Long Dorsal' x 'White Hair')
stonei ( 'The Best' x 'Harland')
tigrinum
villosum (‘K-2’ x ‘Alf’)
Addicted Phillip (philippinense 'Twister' x adductum 'Back Stallion')(1)
Addicted Phillip (philippinense x adductum var. anitum)(2)
Angel Hair (St. Swithin x sanderianum)
Bel Royal (kolopakingii var topperi x rothschildianum)
*Booth’s Saint-adductum (St. Swithin x adductum)*
Gary Romagna (St. Swithin x rothschildianum) 
Gemstone's Randschild `FV' HCC/AOS (rothschildianum x randsii)
Genevieve Booth (Mt. Toro ‘Green Valley' x rothschildianum ‘Green Valley' SM/JPS)
In-Charm Pride (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ X Saint Swithin ‘Wallula’)
Jerry Spence (Berenice ‘Fountain Springs’ B/CSA x rothschildianum ‘Stellito’)
Johanna Burkhardt (rothschildianum ‘Knight’ x adductum ‘Black Stallion’)
Kemp Tower (philippinense 'In-Charm' x Prince Edward of York 'In-Charm')
Ken Ichi Takaya (philippinense x supardii)
Lady Isabel (stonei '#2' x rothschildianum '#3')
Lawless Addsand (Addicted Phillip ‘AAA’ x sanderianum ‘Macho’)
Mem. Michael Lawless (philippinense var. roebelinii 'Red Spider' x randsii 'Jeanie')
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
Michael Tibbs (philippinense 'In-Charm' x armeniacum '#3')
Mount Toro (stonei ‘#2’ x philippinense ‘#44’)(1)
Mount Toro (stonei x philippinense var album)(2)
Moustache (St. Swithin x laevigatum)
Paul Parks (adductum 'Dark Horse' x sanderianum '#7')
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
Pink Sky (delenatii x Lady Isabel)
St. Speratus (Saint Swithin x Jerry Spence)
St. Swithin ( philippinense x rothschildianum )(1)
St. Swithin (Neptune FCC/AOS x Janet Royce FCC/AOS)(2)
Shin-Yi Edward (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ X rothschildianum ‘Walla Walla’)
*Shin Yi's Pride (Michael Koopowitz 'Penns Creek' AM/AOS x rothschildianum 'Nuuanu' HCC/AOS)*
Shin-Yi Prince (Prince Edward of York x sanderianum)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)(1)
Taiwan (platyphyllum 'Tonka' x rothschildianum 'Chester Hills' FCC/AOS)(2)
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
William Ambler (rothschildianum 'Walla Walla' x wilhelminiae 'Magic Gift')
Wossner Kolorand (kolopakingii var topperi x randsii)
(Mt. Toro x Yellow Tiger)
(Gary Romagna x sanderianum)
(Temptation ‘Wallula 48’ X leucochilum ‘Creamie’)
(gigantifolium ‘Awesome’ x Michael Koopowitz ‘Stephen’) 
(Paul Parks x sanderianum)
(rothschildianum x tigrinum)
(adductum 'Dark Cloud' x gigantifolum 'Dark Warrior')
Midnight (Mod Maude "XWO" x wilhelminiae "Candor Cobra" HCC/AOS)
(Macabre 'HOF' HCC/AOS x glanduliferum '#1')
(St. Swithin 'Candor Excalibur' FCC x Laser 'Candor Black Ruby' AM/AOS)
Maudiae var alba
(Shadow Magic x Laser)
Lippewunder (3004 x 3007)
Winston Churchill
[(Van Ness x Small World) x Duncan York] x Thunder Bay ‘Flash’ *
(London Wall 'Fairchild' x Agincourt 'San Carlos' AM/AOS)

*Phragmipedium:*
besseae ('Haven' x 'Smokin')
kovachii ('Ana' and 'Laura' )
Ashley Wilkes (Eric Young 4N 'Mont Millais" AM/RHS x warscewiczianum)
Schroderae 'Coo's Bay' AM/AOS (caudatum x Sedenii)
*Suzanne Decker (kovachii ‘Laura’ x Cape Sunset)*
Wossner Supergrande (warscewiczianum x longifolium)
_


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 30, 2009)

*4.30.09 Update:*
_
*Paphiopedilum:*
adductum ('Red Long Leg' x Dark Star')
bellatulum (‘Fatso’ x ‘Bold Spots’)
charlesworthii ('Jumbo' x 'Half-n-Half')
dianthum ('Twister' x ''JAFS')
druryi ('Doc' x 'Perlite Giant') 
godefroyae
haynaldianum
hirsutissimum '49'
kolopakingii (`Chocolate Bar' x self)
kolopakingii var. topperi ('Jeanie's Green Giant' x Jamboree' HCC/AOS)(2)
leucochilum
lowii 'Princehouse'
micranthum 
micranthum var eburneum ('Bubble Gum' x 'Huge Snow Ball')(1)
*micranthum var. eburneum (2)*
niveum ('niv-10' x 'niv-chen')
parishii
philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)
philippinense var laevigatum
philippinense var. roebelinii ('Summer Glory' x 'Red Spider')
philippinense var album "Charming'
philippinense var. palawanense
praestans (‘Honey' x Chow')
randsii
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)(1)
rothschildianum ('Charles*E.' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS)(2)
sanderianium ('Long Dorsal' x 'White Hair')
stonei ( 'The Best' x 'Harland')
tigrinum
villosum (‘K-2’ x ‘Alf’)
Addicted Phillip (philippinense 'Twister' x adductum 'Back Stallion')(1)
Addicted Phillip (philippinense x adductum var. anitum)(2)
Angel Hair (St. Swithin x sanderianum)
Bel Royal (kolopakingii var topperi x rothschildianum)
Booth’s Saint-adductum (St. Swithin x adductum)
Gary Romagna (St. Swithin x rothschildianum) 
Gemstone's Randschild `FV' HCC/AOS (rothschildianum x randsii)
Genevieve Booth (Mt. Toro ‘Green Valley' x rothschildianum ‘Green Valley' SM/JPS)
In-Charm Pride (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ X Saint Swithin ‘Wallula’)
Jerry Spence (Berenice ‘Fountain Springs’ B/CSA x rothschildianum ‘Stellito’)
Johanna Burkhardt (rothschildianum ‘Knight’ x adductum ‘Black Stallion’)
Kemp Tower (philippinense 'In-Charm' x Prince Edward of York 'In-Charm')
Ken Ichi Takaya (philippinense x supardii)
Lady Isabel (stonei '#2' x rothschildianum '#3')
Lawless Addsand (Addicted Phillip ‘AAA’ x sanderianum ‘Macho’)
Mem. Michael Lawless (philippinense var. roebelinii 'Red Spider' x randsii 'Jeanie')
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
Michael Tibbs (philippinense 'In-Charm' x armeniacum '#3')
Mount Toro (stonei ‘#2’ x philippinense ‘#44’)(1)
Mount Toro (stonei x philippinense var album)(2)
Moustache (St. Swithin x laevigatum)
Paul Parks (adductum 'Dark Horse' x sanderianum '#7')
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
Pink Sky (delenatii x Lady Isabel)
St. Speratus (Saint Swithin x Jerry Spence)
St. Swithin ( philippinense x rothschildianum )(1)
St. Swithin (Neptune FCC/AOS x Janet Royce FCC/AOS)(2)
Shin-Yi Edward (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ X rothschildianum ‘Walla Walla’)
Shin Yi's Pride (Michael Koopowitz 'Penns Creek' AM/AOS x rothschildianum 'Nuuanu' HCC/AOS) 
Shin-Yi Prince (Prince Edward of York x sanderianum)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)(1)
Taiwan (platyphyllum 'Tonka' x rothschildianum 'Chester Hills' FCC/AOS)(2)
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
William Ambler (rothschildianum 'Walla Walla' x wilhelminiae 'Magic Gift')
Wossner Kolorand (kolopakingii var topperi x randsii)
(Mt. Toro x Yellow Tiger)
(Gary Romagna x sanderianum)
(Temptation ‘Wallula 48’ X leucochilum ‘Creamie’)
(gigantifolium ‘Awesome’ x Michael Koopowitz ‘Stephen’) 
(Paul Parks x sanderianum)
(rothschildianum x tigrinum)
(adductum 'Dark Cloud' x gigantifolum 'Dark Warrior')
*(Prince Edward Of York x Hsinying Franz)*
Midnight (Mod Maude "XWO" x wilhelminiae "Candor Cobra" HCC/AOS)
(Macabre 'HOF' HCC/AOS x glanduliferum '#1')
(St. Swithin 'Candor Excalibur' FCC x Laser 'Candor Black Ruby' AM/AOS)
Maudiae var alba
(Shadow Magic x Laser)
Lippewunder (3004 x 3007)
Winston Churchill
[(Van Ness x Small World) x Duncan York] x Thunder Bay ‘Flash’ *
(London Wall 'Fairchild' x Agincourt 'San Carlos' AM/AOS)
_


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2009)

2! Are you gettting a good price? PM me.


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 12, 2009)

*6.12.09 Update*

_*Paphiopedilum:*

adductum ('Fox Valley' x 'Liisa-AP')
adductum ('Red Long Leg' x Dark Star')
bellatulum (‘Fatso’ x ‘Bold Spots’)
charlesworthii ('Jumbo' x 'Half-n-Half')
dianthum ('Twister' x ''JAFS')
druryi ('Doc' x 'Perlite Giant') 
godefroyae
*godefroyae album* 
haynaldianum
hirsutissimum '49'
kolopakingii (`Chocolate Bar' x self)
kolopakingii var. topperi ('Jeanie's Green Giant' x Jamboree' HCC/AOS)(2)
leucochilum
lowii 'Princehouse'
micranthum 
micranthum var eburneum ('Bubble Gum' x 'Huge Snow Ball')(1)
micranthum var. eburneum (2)
niveum ('niv-10' x 'niv-chen')
parishii
philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)
philippinense var laevigatum
philippinense var. roebelinii ('Summer Glory' x 'Red Spider')
philippinense var album "Charming'
philippinense var. palawanense
praestans (‘Honey' x Chow')
randsii
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)(1)
rothschildianum ('Charles E.' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS)(2)
rothschildianum ('Rex' x 'Perfection')
*rothschildianum ('Sy x Flying Eagle')*
sanderianium ('Long Dorsal' x 'White Hair')
stonei ( 'The Best' x 'Harland')
stonei ('White Twist' x 'Arms Wide')
tigrinum
villosum (‘K-2’ x ‘Alf’)
wenshanense 
Addicted Phillip (philippinense 'Twister' x adductum 'Back Stallion')(1)
Addicted Phillip (philippinense x adductum var. anitum)(2)
Angel Hair (St. Swithin x sanderianum) (1)
*Angel Hair (St. Swithin "Red Spider) x sanderisnum "#7") (2)*
Bel Royal (kolopakingii var topperi x rothschildianum)
Booth’s Saint-adductum (St. Swithin x adductum)
Gary Romagna (St. Swithin x rothschildianum) 
Gemstone's Randschild `FV' HCC/AOS (rothschildianum x randsii)
Genevieve Booth (Mt. Toro ‘Green Valley' x rothschildianum ‘Green Valley' SM/JPS)
In-Charm Pride (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ X Saint Swithin ‘Wallula’)
Jerry Spence (Berenice ‘Fountain Springs’ B/CSA x rothschildianum ‘Stellito’)
Johanna Burkhardt (rothschildianum ‘Knight’ x adductum ‘Black Stallion’)
Kemp Tower (philippinense 'In-Charm' x Prince Edward of York 'In-Charm')
Ken Ichi Takaya (philippinense x supardii)
Lady Isabel (stonei '#2' x rothschildianum '#3')
*Lady Rothschild (Lady Isabel x rothschildianum)*
Lawless Addsand (Addicted Phillip ‘AAA’ x sanderianum ‘Macho’)
Mem. Michael Lawless (philippinense var. roebelinii 'Red Spider' x randsii 'Jeanie')
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
Michael Tibbs (philippinense 'In-Charm' x armeniacum '#3')
Mount Toro (stonei ‘#2’ x philippinense ‘#44’)(1)
Mount Toro (stonei x philippinense var album)(2)
Moustache (St. Swithin x laevigatum)
Paul Parks (adductum 'Dark Horse' x sanderianum '#7')
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
Pink Sky (delenatii x Lady Isabel)
St. Speratus (Saint Swithin x Jerry Spence)
St. Swithin ( philippinense x rothschildianum )(1)
St. Swithin (Neptune FCC/AOS x Janet Royce FCC/AOS)(2)
Shin-Yi Edward (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ X rothschildianum ‘Walla Walla’)
Shin Yi's Pride (Michael Koopowitz 'Penns Creek' AM/AOS x rothschildianum 'Nuuanu' HCC/AOS) 
Shin-Yi Prince (Prince Edward of York x sanderianum)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)(1)
Taiwan (platyphyllum 'Tonka' x rothschildianum 'Chester Hills' FCC/AOS)(2)
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
William Ambler (rothschildianum 'Walla Walla' x wilhelminiae 'Magic Gift')
Wossner Kolorand (kolopakingii var topperi x randsii)
(Mt. Toro x Yellow Tiger)
(Gary Romagna x sanderianum)
(Temptation ‘Wallula 48’ X leucochilum ‘Creamie’)
(gigantifolium ‘Awesome’ x Michael Koopowitz ‘Stephen’) 
(Paul Parks x sanderianum)
(rothschildianum x tigrinum)
(adductum 'Dark Cloud' x gigantifolum 'Dark Warrior')
(Prince Edward Of York x Hsinying Franz)
*(Susan Booth "Black Magic" x stonei "Druid's Mantis")*
Midnight (Mod Maude "XWO" x wilhelminiae "Candor Cobra" HCC/AOS)
(Macabre 'HOF' HCC/AOS x glanduliferum '#1')
(St. Swithin 'Candor Excalibur' FCC x Laser 'Candor Black Ruby' AM/AOS)
Maudiae var alba
(Shadow Magic x Laser)
Lippewunder (3004 x 3007)
Winston Churchill
[(Van Ness x Small World) x Duncan York] x Thunder Bay ‘Flash’ *
(London Wall 'Fairchild' x Agincourt 'San Carlos' AM/AOS)
(Elfstone x In-Charm White)
_


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 13, 2009)

this is a great collection :drool: !!! is the new godfr. BS? Jean


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 14, 2009)

Yup! As a matter of fact, it's in bloom!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 14, 2009)

eOrchids said:


> Yup! As a matter of fact, it's in bloom!



THanx for the photo! oke:


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 10, 2009)

*07.10.09 UPDATE:

Paphiopedilum:*_
adductum ('Fox Valley' x 'Liisa-AP')
adductum ('Red Long Leg' x Dark Star')
*adductum ('Red Long Leg' x Dark Star')*
bellatulum (‘Fatso’ x ‘Bold Spots’)
*bellatulum var album ('Pure Snow' x self)*
charlesworthii ('Jumbo' x 'Half-n-Half')
*concolor ('Triple Delight' x 'Yellow & Round')*
dianthum ('Twister' x ''JAFS')
druryi ('Doc' x 'Perlite Giant') 
*glanduliferum var. gardineri ('Equanimity'AM/AOS x 'Ron')*
godefroyae
godefroyae album 
haynaldianum
hirsutissimum '49'
kolopakingii*('Riopelle' FCC/AOS x self)
kolopakingii var. topperi ('Jeanie's Green Giant' x Jamboree' HCC/AOS)(2)
leucochilum
lowii 'Princehouse'
micranthum 
micranthum var eburneum ('Bubble Gum' x 'Huge Snow Ball')(1)
micranthum var. eburneum (2)
niveum ('niv-10' x 'niv-chen')
parishii
philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)
philippinense var laevigatum
philippinense var. roebelinii ('Summer Glory' x 'Red Spider')
philippinense var album "Charming'
philippinense var. palawanense
praestans (‘Honey' x Chow')
randsii
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)(1)
rothschildianum ('Charles E.' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS)(2)
rothschildianum ('Rex' x 'Perfection')
rothschildianum ('Sy x Flying Eagle')
sanderianium ('Long Dorsal' x 'White Hair')
stonei ( 'The Best' x 'Harland')
stonei ('White Twist' x 'Arms Wide')
*supardii ('Spiral' x 'Red')*
tigrinum
villosum (‘K-2’ x ‘Alf’)
wenshanense 
Addicted Phillip (philippinense 'Twister' x adductum 'Back Stallion')(1)
Addicted Phillip (philippinense x adductum var. anitum)(2)
Angel Hair (St. Swithin x sanderianum) (1)
Angel Hair (St. Swithin "Red Spider) x sanderisnum "#7") (2)
Bel Royal (kolopakingii var topperi x rothschildianum)
Booth’s Saint-adductum (St. Swithin x adductum)
Gary Romagna (St. Swithin x rothschildianum) 
Gemstone's Randschild `FV' HCC/AOS (rothschildianum x randsii)
Genevieve Booth (Mt. Toro ‘Green Valley' x rothschildianum ‘Green Valley' SM/JPS)
*Paph. Hiro Luna (S. Gratrix 'Super Bowl' x Bella Lucia 'Burgundy Fusion')*
In-Charm Pride (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ X Saint Swithin ‘Wallula’)
Jerry Spence (Berenice ‘Fountain Springs’ B/CSA x rothschildianum ‘Stellito’)
*Joseph Ruggiero (Saint Swithin 'Jeanie' AM/AOS x parishii 'Jeanie' AM/AOS)*
Johanna Burkhardt (rothschildianum ‘Knight’ x adductum ‘Black Stallion’)
Ken Ichi Takaya (philippinense x supardii)
Lady Isabel (stonei '#2' x rothschildianum '#3')
Lady Rothschild (Lady Isabel x rothschildianum)
Lawless Addsand (Addicted Phillip ‘AAA’ x sanderianum ‘Macho’)
Mem. Michael Lawless (philippinense var. roebelinii 'Red Spider' x randsii 'Jeanie')
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
Michael Tibbs (philippinense 'In-Charm' x armeniacum '#3')
Mount Toro (stonei ‘#2’ x philippinense ‘#44’)(1)
Mount Toro (stonei x philippinense var album)(2)
Moustache (St. Swithin x laevigatum)
Paul Parks (adductum 'Dark Horse' x sanderianum '#7')
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
Pink Sky (delenatii x Lady Isabel)
*Saint Isabel (Lady Isabel 'Jeanie' AM/AOS x Saint Swithin 'Jumbo Jamboree' AM/AOS)*
St. Speratus (Saint Swithin x Jerry Spence)
St. Swithin ( philippinense x rothschildianum )(1)
St. Swithin (Neptune FCC/AOS x Janet Royce FCC/AOS)(2)
Shin-Yi Edward (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ X rothschildianum ‘Walla Walla’)
Shin Yi's Pride (Michael Koopowitz 'Penns Creek' AM/AOS x rothschildianum 'Nuuanu' HCC/AOS) 
Shin-Yi Prince (Prince Edward of York x sanderianum)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)(1)
Taiwan (platyphyllum 'Tonka' x rothschildianum 'Chester Hills' FCC/AOS)(2)
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
*Wayne Booth (Susan Booth 'Red' x rothschildianum ' Sam's Delight')*
William Ambler (rothschildianum 'Walla Walla' x wilhelminiae 'Magic Gift')
Wossner Kolorand (kolopakingii var topperi x randsii)
(Mt. Toro x Yellow Tiger)
(Gary Romagna x sanderianum)
(Temptation ‘Wallula 48’ X leucochilum ‘Creamie’)
(gigantifolium ‘Awesome’ x Michael Koopowitz ‘Stephen’) 
(Paul Parks x sanderianum)
(rothschildianum x tigrinum)
(adductum 'Dark Cloud' x gigantifolum 'Dark Warrior')
(Prince Edward Of York x Hsinying Franz)
(Susan Booth "Black Magic" x stonei "Druid's Mantis")
*(adductum 'Gigantic' x kolopakingii var topperi 'Jamboree' HCC/AOS)*
*(supardii 'Wesley' x gigantifolium 'Dark Warrior')*
*(stonei 'The Best' x gigantifolium 'Dark Warrior')*
Midnight (Mod Maude "XWO" x wilhelminiae "Candor Cobra" HCC/AOS)
(Macabre 'HOF' HCC/AOS x glanduliferum '#1')
(St. Swithin 'Candor Excalibur' FCC x Laser 'Candor Black Ruby' AM/AOS)
Maudiae var alba
(Shadow Magic x Laser)
Lippewunder (3004 x 3007)
Winston Churchill
[(Van Ness x Small World) x Duncan York] x Thunder Bay ‘Flash’ *
(London Wall 'Fairchild' x Agincourt 'San Carlos' AM/AOS)
(Elfstone x In-Charm White)
_


----------



## NYEric (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow, time to build a greenhouse!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 11, 2009)

wow, excellent collection!!!! Jean


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 28, 2009)

*07.28.09 UPDATE:

Paphiopedilum:*_
adductum ('Fox Valley' x 'Liisa-AP')
adductum ('Red Long Leg' x Dark Star') (2)
bellatulum (‘Fatso’ x ‘Bold Spots’)
bellatulum var album ('Pure Snow' x self)
charlesworthii ('Jumbo' x 'Half-n-Half')
concolor ('Triple Delight' x 'Yellow & Round')
dianthum ('Twister' x ''JAFS')
druryi ('Doc' x 'Perlite Giant') 
glanduliferum var. gardineri ('Equanimity'AM/AOS' x 'Ron') 
godefroyae
godefroyae album 
haynaldianum
hirsutissimum '49'
kolopakingii*('Riopelle' FCC/AOS x self)
kolopakingii var. topperi ('Jeanie's Green Giant' x Jamboree' HCC/AOS)
leucochilum
lowii 'Princehouse'
micranthum 
micranthum var. eburneum (3)
niveum ('niv-10' x 'niv-chen')
parishii
philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)
philippinense var laevigatum
philippinense var. roebelinii ('Summer Glory' x 'Red Spider')
philippinense var album "Charming'
philippinense var. palawanense
*platyphyllum 'Orchid House'*
praestans (‘Honey' x Chow')
randsii
*randsii `Birchwood'*
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)(1)
rothschildianum ('Charles E.' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS)(2)
rothschildianum ('Rex' x 'Perfection')
rothschildianum ('Sy x Flying Eagle')
sanderianium ('Long Dorsal' x 'White Hair')
stonei ( 'The Best' x 'Harland')
stonei ('White Twist' x 'Arms Wide')
supardii ('Spiral' x 'Red')
tigrinum
villosum (‘K-2’ x ‘Alf’)
wenshanense 
Addicted Phillip (philippinense 'Twister' x adductum 'Back Stallion')(1)
Addicted Phillip (philippinense x adductum var. anitum)(2)
Angel Hair (St. Swithin x sanderianum) (1)
Angel Hair (St. Swithin "Red Spider") x sanderisnum "#7") (2)
Bel Royal (kolopakingii var topperi x rothschildianum)
Booth’s Saint-adductum (St. Swithin x adductum)
Duke of Earl (adductum 'Gigantic' x kolopakingii var topperi 'Jamboree' HCC/AOS)
Gary Romagna (St. Swithin x rothschildianum) 
Gemstone's Randschild `FV' HCC/AOS (rothschildianum x randsii)
Genevieve Booth (Mt. Toro ‘Green Valley' x rothschildianum ‘Green Valley' SM/JPS)
Hiro Luna (S. Gratrix 'Super Bowl' x Bella Lucia 'Burgundy Fusion')
In-Charm Pride (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ X Saint Swithin ‘Wallula’)
Jerry Spence (Berenice ‘Fountain Springs’ B/CSA x rothschildianum ‘Stellito’)
Joseph Ruggiero (Saint Swithin 'Jeanie' AM/AOS x parishii 'Jeanie' AM/AOS)
Johanna Burkhardt (rothschildianum ‘Knight’ x adductum ‘Black Stallion’)
*Kemp Tower (philippinense 'In-Charm' x Prince Edward of York 'In-Charm')*
Ken Ichi Takaya (philippinense x supardii)
Lady Isabel (stonei '#2' x rothschildianum '#3')
Lady Rothschild (Lady Isabel x rothschildianum)
Lawless Addsand (Addicted Phillip ‘AAA’ x sanderianum ‘Macho’)
Mem. Michael Lawless (philippinense var. roebelinii 'Red Spider' x randsii 'Jeanie')
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
Michael Tibbs (philippinense 'In-Charm' x armeniacum '#3')
Mount Toro (stonei ‘#2’ x philippinense ‘#44’)(1)
Mount Toro (stonei x philippinense var album)(2)
Moustache (St. Swithin x laevigatum)
Paul Parks (adductum 'Dark Horse' x sanderianum '#7')
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
Pink Sky (delenatii x Lady Isabel)
Saint Isabel (Lady Isabel 'Jeanie' AM/AOS x Saint Swithin 'Jumbo Jamboree' AM/AOS)
St. Speratus (Saint Swithin x Jerry Spence)
St. Swithin (philippinense x rothschildianum )(1)
St. Swithin (Neptune FCC/AOS x Janet Royce FCC/AOS)(2)
*St. Swithin (philippinense x rothschildianum)(3)*
Shin-Yi Edward (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ X rothschildianum ‘Walla Walla’)
*Shin-Yi Isabel (Prince Edward of York ' In-Charm' x Lady Isabel ' O.Z.')*
Shin Yi's Pride (Michael Koopowitz 'Penns Creek' AM/AOS x rothschildianum 'Nuuanu' HCC/AOS) 
Shin-Yi Prince (Prince Edward of York x sanderianum)
Susan Booth (rothschildianum '266A' x praestan)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)(1)
Taiwan (platyphyllum 'Tonka' x rothschildianum 'Chester Hills' FCC/AOS)(2)
*Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)(3)*
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
Wayne Booth (Susan Booth 'Red' x rothschildianum ' Sam's Delight')
William Ambler (rothschildianum 'Walla Walla' x wilhelminiae 'Magic Gift')
Wossner Kolorand (kolopakingii var topperi x randsii)
(Mt. Toro x Yellow Tiger)
(Gary Romagna x sanderianum)
(Temptation ‘Wallula 48’ X leucochilum ‘Creamie’)
(gigantifolium ‘Awesome’ x Michael Koopowitz ‘Stephen’) 
(Paul Parks x sanderianum)
(rothschildianum x tigrinum)
(adductum 'Dark Cloud' x gigantifolum 'Dark Warrior')
(Prince Edward Of York x Hsinying Franz)
(Susan Booth "Black Magic" x stonei "Druid's Mantis")
(supardii 'Wesley' x gigantifolium 'Dark Warrior')
(stonei 'The Best' x gigantifolium 'Dark Warrior')
Midnight (Mod Maude "XWO" x wilhelminiae "Candor Cobra" HCC/AOS)
(Macabre 'HOF' HCC/AOS x glanduliferum '#1')
(St. Swithin 'Candor Excalibur' FCC x Laser 'Candor Black Ruby' AM/AOS)
Maudiae var alba
(Shadow Magic x Laser)
Lippewunder (3004 x 3007)
Winston Churchill
[(Van Ness x Small World) x Duncan York] x Thunder Bay ‘Flash’ *
(London Wall 'Fairchild' x Agincourt 'San Carlos' AM/AOS)
(Elfstone x In-Charm White)

*Phragmipedium:*
besseae ('Haven' x 'Smokin')
kovachii ('Ana' and 'Laura' )
Ashley Wilkes (Eric Young 4N 'Mont Millais" AM/RHS x warscewiczianum)
*Audrey 4N (Twilight 4N x Grande 4N)*
Suzanne Decker (kovachii ‘Laura’ x Cape Sunset)
Wossner Supergrande (warscewiczianum x longifolium)
_

It was a pleasure to meet Clark Edward and see NYEric again!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanx it was a pleaseure to see you and your _*fiance*_ also!


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 28, 2009)

We are not engage, Eric. It's more of a promise ring.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 29, 2009)

Don't let her hear that! :ninja:


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 30, 2009)

She knows, Eric!


----------



## Clark (Jul 30, 2009)

It was a pleasure to meet you too Eric. Nice list of plants!!!


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 31, 2010)

*1.31.10 Update:

Paphiopedilum:*_
bellatulum (‘Fatso’ x ‘Bold Spots’)
bellatulum var album ('Pure Snow' x self)
callosum
concolor ('Triple Delight' x 'Yellow & Round')
dianthum ('Twister' x ''JAFS')
druryi ('Doc' x 'Perlite Giant') 
godefroyae
godefroyae album 
haynaldianum
hennisianum
hirsutissimum '49'
kolopakingii*('Riopelle' FCC/AOS x self)
kolopakingii var. topperi ('Jeanie's Green Giant' x Jamboree' HCC/AOS)
lowii 'Princehouse'
niveum ('niv-10' x 'niv-chen')
parishii
philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)
philippinense var. roebelinii ('Summer Glory' x 'Red Spider')
philippinense var album "Charming'
philippinense var. palawanense
platyphyllum 'Orchid House'
praestans (‘Honey' x Chow')
randsii
randsii `Birchwood'
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)(1)
rothschildianum ('Charles E.' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS)(2)
rothschildianum ('Rex' x 'Perfection')(3)
rothschildianum ('Sy x Flying Eagle')(4)
stonei ('White Twist' x 'Arms Wide')
supardii ('Spiral' x 'Red')
tigrinum
villosum (‘K-2’ x ‘Alf’)
wenshanense 
Addicted Phillip (philippinense 'Twister' x adductum 'Back Stallion')(1)
Addicted Phillip (philippinense x adductum var. anitum)(2)
Angel Hair (St. Swithin "Red Spider" x sanderisnum "#7")
Bel Royal (kolopakingii var topperi x rothschildianum)
*David Ott (supardii 'Red Spider' x rothschildianum 'Gigantic' FCC/AOS)*
Duke of Earl (adductum 'Gigantic' x kolopakingii var topperi 'Jamboree' HCC/AOS)
Gary Romagna (St. Swithin x rothschildianum) 
Gemstone's Randschild `FV' HCC/AOS (rothschildianum x randsii)
Genevieve Booth (Mt. Toro ‘Green Valley' x rothschildianum ‘Green Valley' SM/JPS)
Hiro Luna (S. Gratrix 'Super Bowl' x Bella Lucia 'Burgundy Fusion')
In-Charm Pride (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ X Saint Swithin ‘Wallula’)
Jerry Spence (Berenice ‘Fountain Springs’ B/CSA x rothschildianum ‘Stellito’)
Joseph Ruggiero (Saint Swithin 'Jeanie' AM/AOS x parishii 'Jeanie' AM/AOS)
Johanna Burkhardt (rothschildianum ‘Knight’ x adductum ‘Black Stallion’)
Kemp Tower (philippinense 'In-Charm' x Prince Edward of York 'In-Charm')
Ken Ichi Takaya (philippinense x supardii)
Lady Isabel (stonei '#2' x rothschildianum '#3')
Lady Rothschild (Lady Isabel x rothschildianum)
Lawless Addsand (Addicted Phillip ‘AAA’ x sanderianum ‘Macho’)
Mem. Michael Lawless (philippinense var. roebelinii 'Red Spider' x randsii 'Jeanie')
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
Michael Tibbs (philippinense 'In-Charm' x armeniacum '#3')
Mount Toro (stonei x philippinense var album)
Moustache (St. Swithin x laevigatum)
Paul Parks (adductum 'Dark Horse' x sanderianum '#7')
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
Pink Sky (delenatii x Lady Isabel)
Saint Isabel (Lady Isabel 'Jeanie' AM/AOS x Saint Swithin 'Jumbo Jamboree' AM/AOS)
St. Speratus (Saint Swithin x Jerry Spence)
St. Swithin (Neptune FCC/AOS x Janet Royce FCC/AOS)(1)
St. Swithin ( philippinense x rothschildianum)(2)
Shin-Yi Edward (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ X rothschildianum ‘Walla Walla’)
Shin-Yi Isabel (Prince Edward of York x Lady Isabel)
Shin-Yi Pride (Michael Koopowitz 'Penns Creek' AM/AOS x rothschildianum 'Nuuanu' HCC/AOS) 
Shin-Yi Prince (Prince Edward of York x sanderianum)
Susan Booth (rothschildianum '266A' x praestan)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)(1)
Taiwan (platyphyllum 'Tonka' x rothschildianum 'Chester Hills' FCC/AOS)(2)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum) (3)
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
Wayne Booth (Susan Booth 'Red' x rothschildianum ' Sam's Delight')
William Ambler (rothschildianum 'Walla Walla' x wilhelminiae 'Magic Gift')
Wossner Kolorand (kolopakingii var topperi x randsii)
(rothschildianum x tigrinum)
(supardii 'Wesley' x gigantifolium 'Dark Warrior')
(stonei 'The Best' x gigantifolium 'Dark Warrior')
(adductum 'Dark Cloud' x gigantifolum 'Dark Warrior')
(Paul Parks x sanderianum)
(Gary Romagna x sanderianum)
(Temptation ‘Wallula 48’ X leucochilum ‘Creamie’)
(gigantifolium ‘Awesome’ x Michael Koopowitz ‘Stephen’) 
*(Temptation x parishii)*
(Addicted Phillip ‘Labadie’ HCC/AOS x stonei ‘Jean’)
(Shin-Yi’s Pride ‘Windy Hill’ AM/AOS x parishii ‘Green Spiders’)
(Susan Booth "Black Magic" x stonei "Druid's Mantis")
(Mt. Toro x Yellow Tiger)
(Prince Edward Of York x Hsinying Franz)
*(Kolosand x Shin-Yi's Pride)*
(Macabre 'HOF' HCC/AOS x glanduliferum '#1')
(St. Swithin 'Candor Excalibur' FCC x Laser 'Candor Black Ruby' AM/AOS)
Lippewunder (3004 x 3007)
Winston Churchill
[(Van Ness x Small World) x Duncan York] x Thunder Bay ‘Flash’ *
(London Wall 'Fairchild' x Agincourt 'San Carlos' AM/AOS)

_


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2010)

Yep, small collection!


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 21, 2010)

*2.21.10 Update:*
_
Paphiopedilum:__
*adductum (Fox Valley' `x `Liisa- AP')*
bellatulum (‘Fatso’ x ‘Bold Spots’)
bellatulum var album ('Pure Snow' x self)
callosum
concolor ('Triple Delight' x 'Yellow & Round')
dianthum ('Twister' x ''JAFS')
druryi ('Doc' x 'Perlite Giant') 
godefroyae
godefroyae var album 
*godefroyae var ang thong ('true beauty' x 'dark beauty')*
haynaldianum
hennisianum
hirsutissimum '49'
kolopakingii*('Riopelle' FCC/AOS x self)
kolopakingii var. topperi ('Jeanie's Green Giant' x Jamboree' HCC/AOS)
lowii 'Princehouse'
*micranthum (2)*
niveum ('niv-10' x 'niv-chen')
parishii
philippinense (philippinense #31 SM/TPS x philippinense #29)
philippinense var. roebelinii ('Summer Glory' x 'Red Spider')
philippinense var album "Charming'
philippinense var. palawanense
platyphyllum 'Orchid House'
praestans (‘Honey' x Chow')
randsii
randsii `Birchwood'
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)
rothschildianum ('Charles E.' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS)
rothschildianum ('Rex' x 'Perfection')
rothschildianum ('Sy x Flying Eagle')
stonei ('White Twist' x 'Arms Wide')
supardii ('Spiral' x 'Red')
tigrinum
villosum (‘K-2’ x ‘Alf’)
wenshanense 
Addicted Phillip (philippinense 'Twister' x adductum 'Back Stallion')
Addicted Phillip (philippinense x adductum var. anitum)
Angel Hair (St. Swithin "Red Spider" x sanderisnum "#7")
Bel Royal (kolopakingii var topperi x rothschildianum)
*Billy Cardalino (Susan Booth ‘Windy Hill’ AM/AOS x philippinense var. roebelinii aureum)*
*Booth’s Stone-Lady (stonei ‘Montecito’ x Lady Isabel ‘Bon Bon’) (25)*
David Ott (supardii 'Red Spider' x rothschildianum 'Gigantic' FCC/AOS)
Duke of Earl (adductum 'Gigantic' x kolopakingii var topperi 'Jamboree' HCC/AOS)
Gary Romagna (St. Swithin x rothschildianum) 
Gemstone's Randschild `FV' HCC/AOS (rothschildianum x randsii)
Genevieve Booth (Mt. Toro ‘Green Valley' x rothschildianum ‘Green Valley' SM/JPS)
Hiro Luna (S. Gratrix 'Super Bowl' x Bella Lucia 'Burgundy Fusion')
Hsinying Glanz (Prince Edward Of York x Hsinying Franz)
In-Charm Pride (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ X Saint Swithin ‘Wallula’)
Jerry Spence (Berenice ‘Fountain Springs’ B/CSA x rothschildianum ‘Stellito’)
Joseph Ruggiero (Saint Swithin 'Jeanie' AM/AOS x parishii 'Jeanie' AM/AOS)
Johanna Burkhardt (rothschildianum ‘Knight’ x adductum ‘Black Stallion’)
*Julius (lowii 'TooDooGoo'x rothschildianum)*
Kemp Tower (philippinense 'In-Charm' x Prince Edward of York 'In-Charm')
Ken Ichi Takaya (philippinense x supardii)
Lady Isabel (stonei '#2' x rothschildianum '#3')
Lady Rothschild (Lady Isabel x rothschildianum)
Lawless Addsand (Addicted Phillip ‘AAA’ x sanderianum ‘Macho’)
Mem. Michael Lawless (philippinense var. roebelinii 'Red Spider' x randsii 'Jeanie')
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
Michael Tibbs (philippinense 'In-Charm' x armeniacum '#3')
Mount Toro (stonei x philippinense var album)
Moustache (St. Swithin x laevigatum)
Paul Parks (adductum 'Dark Horse' x sanderianum '#7')
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
Pink Sky (delenatii x Lady Isabel)
Saint Isabel (Lady Isabel 'Jeanie' AM/AOS x Saint Swithin 'Jumbo Jamboree' AM/AOS)
St. Speratus (Saint Swithin x Jerry Spence)
St. Swithin (Neptune FCC/AOS x Janet Royce FCC/AOS)
St. Swithin ( philippinense x rothschildianum)
Stoned Susan (Susan Booth "Black Magic" x stonei "Druid's Mantis")
Shin-Yi Edward (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ X rothschildianum ‘Walla Walla’)
Shin-Yi Isabel (Prince Edward of York x Lady Isabel)
Shin-Yi Pride (Michael Koopowitz 'Penns Creek' AM/AOS x rothschildianum 'Nuuanu' HCC/AOS) 
Shin-Yi Prince (Prince Edward of York x sanderianum)
Susan Booth (rothschildianum '266A' x praestan)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)
Taiwan (platyphyllum 'Tonka' x rothschildianum 'Chester Hills' FCC/AOS)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
Wayne Booth (Susan Booth 'Red' x rothschildianum ' Sam's Delight')
William Ambler (rothschildianum 'Walla Walla' x wilhelminiae 'Magic Gift')
Wossner Kolorand (kolopakingii var topperi x randsii)
(rothschildianum x tigrinum)
(supardii 'Wesley' x gigantifolium 'Dark Warrior')
(stonei 'The Best' x gigantifolium 'Dark Warrior')
(adductum 'Dark Cloud' x gigantifolum 'Dark Warrior')
(Paul Parks x sanderianum)
(Gary Romagna x sanderianum)
(Temptation ‘Wallula 48’ X leucochilum ‘Creamie’)
(gigantifolium ‘Awesome’ x Michael Koopowitz ‘Stephen’) 
(Temptation x parishii)
*(Addicted Phillip ‘Labadie’ HCC/AOS x stonei ‘Jean’)*
*(Shin-Yi’s Pride ‘Windy Hill’ AM/AOS x parishii ‘Green Spiders’)*
(Mt. Toro x Yellow Tiger)(3)
(Kolosand x Shin-Yi's Pride)
*(Angel Hair ‘Red Spider’ x Paul Parks ‘As Good As He Looks’ AM/AOS)*
*(Berenice x Bel Royal)*
*(Eva Weigner ‘Pink Leopard’ x Lady Isabel ‘Bon Bon’) (25)*
(Macabre 'HOF' HCC/AOS x glanduliferum '#1')
(St. Swithin 'Candor Excalibur' FCC x Laser 'Candor Black Ruby' AM/AOS)
Lippewunder (3004 x 3007)
Winston Churchill
[(Van Ness x Small World) x Duncan York] x Thunder Bay ‘Flash’ *
(London Wall 'Fairchild' x Agincourt 'San Carlos' AM/AOS)
_


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2010)

Addicted!


----------



## etex (Feb 22, 2010)

WOW!! An amazing collection!


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 15, 2010)

*3.15.10 Update:*
_
Paphiopedilum:__
adductum (Fox Valley' `x `Liisa- AP')
bellatulum (‘Fatso’ x ‘Bold Spots’)
bellatulum var album ('Pure Snow' x self)
callosum
*concolor var alba*
dianthum ('Twister' x ''JAFS')
*dianthum var album ('Albino Beauty' x 'White Heritage')*
druryi ('Doc' x 'Perlite Giant') 
godefroyae
godefroyae var album 
godefroyae var ang thong
haynaldianum
hennisianum
hirsutissimum '49'
kolopakingii*('Riopelle' FCC/AOS x self)
kolopakingii var topperi ('Jeanie's Green Giant' x Jamboree' HCC/AOS)
*leucochilum ('Florida Red' HCC/AOS x 'Jeanie' AM/AOS)*
lowii 'Princehouse'
*micranthum (4)*
*micranthum var eburneum (2)*
niveum ('niv-10' x 'niv-chen')
parishii
*parishii var dianthum*
philippinense ('#31' SM/TPS x '#29')
philippinense var roebelinii ('Summer Glory' x 'Red Spider')
philippinense var palawanense
platyphyllum 'Orchid House'
praestans (‘Honey' x Chow')
randsii
randsii `Birchwood'
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)
rothschildianum ('Charles E' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS)
rothschildianum ('Rex' x 'Perfection')
rothschildianum ('Sy x Flying Eagle')
stonei ('White Twist' x 'Arms Wide')
supardii ('Spiral' x 'Red')
tigrinum
villosum (‘K-2’ x ‘Alf’)
wenshanense 
Addicted Phillip (philippinense 'Twister' x adductum 'Back Stallion')
Addicted Phillip (philippinense x adductum var anitum)
Angel Hair (St Swithin "Red Spider" x sanderisnum "#7")
Bel Royal (kolopakingii var topperi x rothschildianum)
Billy Cardalino (Susan Booth ‘Windy Hill’ AM/AOS x philippinense var roebelinii aureum)
*Booth Saint-Adductum (St. Swithin 'Black Rook' x adductum 'Black Top')*
Booth’s Stone-Lady (stonei ‘Montecito’ x Lady Isabel ‘Bon Bon’) (25)
*Booth’s Strap Leaf (Susan Booth ‘SVO’ HCC/AOS x St. Swithin ‘Black Rock’)*
David Ott (supardii 'Red Spider' x rothschildianum 'Gigantic' FCC/AOS)
Duke of Earl (adductum 'Gigantic' x kolopakingii var topperi 'Jamboree' HCC/AOS)
Gary Romagna (St Swithin x rothschildianum) 
Gemstone's Randschild `FV' HCC/AOS (rothschildianum x randsii)
Genevieve Booth (Mt Toro ‘Green Valley' x rothschildianum ‘Green Valley' SM/JPS)
Hiro Luna (S Gratrix 'Super Bowl' x Bella Lucia 'Burgundy Fusion')
Hsinying Glanz (Prince Edward Of York x Hsinying Franz)
Jerry Spence (Berenice ‘Fountain Springs’ B/CSA x rothschildianum ‘Stellito’)
Joseph Ruggiero (Saint Swithin 'Jeanie' AM/AOS x parishii 'Jeanie' AM/AOS)
Johanna Burkhardt (rothschildianum ‘Knight’ x adductum ‘Black Stallion’)
Julius (lowii 'TooDooGoo' x rothschildianum) 
Kemp Tower (philippinense 'In-Charm' x Prince Edward of York 'In-Charm')
Ken Ichi Takaya (philippinense x supardii)
*Lady Booth (Susan Booth 'SVOII' AM/AOS x Lady Isabel 'DD's Orion)*
Lady Isabel (stonei '#2' x rothschildianum '#3')
Lady Rothschild (Lady Isabel x rothschildianum)
Lawless Addsand (Addicted Phillip ‘AAA’ x sanderianum ‘Macho’)
*Lebeau (Transvaal 'Merienda Lane' HCC/AOS x rothschildianum 'Raja Kumis' FCC/AOS)*
Mem. Michael Lawless (philippinense var roebelinii 'Red Spider' x randsii 'Jeanie')
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
Michael Tibbs (philippinense 'In-Charm' x armeniacum '#3')
Mount Toro (stonei x philippinense var album)
Moustache (St Swithin x laevigatum)
Paul Parks (adductum 'Dark Horse' x sanderianum '#7')
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
Pink Sky (delenatii x Lady Isabel)
Saint Isabel (Lady Isabel 'Jeanie' AM/AOS x Saint Swithin 'Jumbo Jamboree' AM/AOS)
St Speratus (Saint Swithin x Jerry Spence)
St Swithin ('Neptune' FCC/AOS x 'Janet Royce' FCC/AOS)
St Swithin ( philippinense x rothschildianum)
Stoned Susan (Susan Booth "Black Magic" x stonei "Druid's Mantis")
Shin-Yi Edward (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ X rothschildianum ‘Walla Walla’)
Shin-Yi Isabel (Prince Edward of York x Lady Isabel)
Shin-Yi Pride (Michael Koopowitz 'Penns Creek' AM/AOS x rothschildianum 'Nuuanu' HCC/AOS) 
Shin-Yi Prince (Prince Edward of York x sanderianum)
Susan Booth (rothschildianum '266A' x praestan)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)
Taiwan (platyphyllum 'Tonka' x rothschildianum 'Chester Hills' FCC/AOS)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)
Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's')
Wayne Booth (Susan Booth 'Red' x rothschildianum ' Sam's Delight')
William Ambler (rothschildianum 'Walla Walla' x wilhelminiae 'Magic Gift')
Wossner Kolorand (kolopakingii var topperi x randsii)
(rothschildianum x tigrinum)
(supardii 'Wesley' x gigantifolium 'Dark Warrior')
(stonei 'The Best' x gigantifolium 'Dark Warrior')
(adductum 'Dark Cloud' x gigantifolum 'Dark Warrior')
(Paul Parks x sanderianum)
(Gary Romagna x sanderianum)
(Temptation ‘Wallula 48’ X leucochilum ‘Creamie’)
(gigantifolium ‘Awesome’ x Michael Koopowitz ‘Stephen’) 
(Temptation x parishii)
(Addicted Phillip ‘Labadie’ HCC/AOS x stonei ‘Jean’)
(Shin-Yi’s Pride ‘Windy Hill’ AM/AOS x parishii ‘Green Spiders’)
*(roebellinii 'ORCHIDbabies' x Michael Koopowitz 'ORCHIDbabies')*
*(Shin Yi's Pride 'SVO' AM/AOS x adductum 'Black Top')* 
(Mt Toro x Yellow Tiger)
(Kolosand x Shin-Yi's Pride)
(Eva Weigner ‘Pink Leopard’ x Lady Isabel ‘Bon Bon’) (25)
(Angel Hair ‘Red Spider’ x Paul Parks ‘As Good As He Looks’ AM/AOS)
(Berenice x Bel Royal)
*(Shin Yi's Pride 'SVO' AM/AOS x Lady Isabel 'DD's Orion)*
(Macabre 'HOF' HCC/AOS x glanduliferum '#1')
(St Swithin 'Candor Excalibur' FCC x Laser 'Candor Black Ruby' AM/AOS)
Lippewunder (3004 x 3007)
Winston Churchill
[(Van Ness x Small World) x Duncan York] x Thunder Bay ‘Flash’ *
(London Wall 'Fairchild' x Agincourt 'San Carlos' AM/AOS)
_


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 15, 2010)

dang... do you bloom and cross your randsii?
please.....


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 15, 2010)

likespaphs said:


> dang... do you bloom and cross your randsii?
> please.....



One of my randsii is blooming size however it has yet to put out a sheath.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 28, 2010)

*3.28.10 UPDATE:

Paphiopedilum:*_
adductum (Fox Valley' `x `Liisa- AP')
*armenicum*
bellatulum (‘Fatso’ x ‘Bold Spots’)
callosum
concolor var alba
dianthum ('Twister' x ''JAFS')
dianthum var album ('Albino Beauty' x 'White Heritage')
druryi ('Doc' x 'Perlite Giant') 
*gigantifolium (‘Awesome’ x self )*
godefroyae
godefroyae var album 
godefroyae var ang thong
*godefroyae var leucochilum ('#14' x '#16')*
haynaldianum
*haynaldianum var album (‘Green Machine’ x self)*
hennisianum
hirsutissimum '49'
kolopakingii*('Riopelle' FCC/AOS x self)
kolopakingii var topperi ('Jeanie's Green Giant' x Jamboree' HCC/AOS)
leucochilum ('Florida Red' HCC/AOS x 'Jeanie' AM/AOS)
lowii 'Princehouse'
micranthum (4)
micranthum var eburneum (2)
niveum ('niv-10' x 'niv-chen')
parishii
parishii var dianthum
philippinense ('#31' SM/TPS x '#29')
*philippinense var album*
philippinense var palawanense
philippinense var roebelinii ('Summer Glory' x 'Red Spider')
platyphyllum 'Orchid House'
praestans (‘Honey' x Chow')
randsii
randsii `Birchwood'
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)
rothschildianum ('Charles E' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS)
rothschildianum ('Rex' x 'Perfection')
rothschildianum ('Sy x Flying Eagle')
*sanderianum (‘In-Charm’ x ‘Shin Yi’ SM/TPS)*
stonei ('White Twist' x 'Arms Wide')
supardii ('Spiral' x 'Red')
tigrinum
villosum (‘K-2’ x ‘Alf’)
wenshanense 
*wenshanense var semi-alba*
Addicted Phillip (philippinense 'Twister' x adductum 'Back Stallion')
Addicted Phillip (philippinense x adductum var anitum)
Angel's Flight ('Alma Gavaert Hager's' x philippinense var album) 
Angel Hair (St Swithin "Red Spider" x sanderisnum "#7")
Bel Royal (kolopakingii var topperi x rothschildianum)
Billy Cardalino (Susan Booth ‘Windy Hill’ AM/AOS x philippinense var roebelinii aureum)
Booth Saint-Adductum (St. Swithin 'Black Rook' x adductum 'Black Top') 
*Booth's Sand-Lady (Lady Isabel x sanderianum)*
Booth’s Stone-Lady (stonei ‘Montecito’ x Lady Isabel ‘Bon Bon’) (25)
Booth’s Strap Leaf (Susan Booth ‘SVO’ HCC/AOS x St. Swithin ‘Black Rock’) 
David Ott (supardii 'Red Spider' x rothschildianum 'Gigantic' FCC/AOS)
Duke of Earl (adductum 'Gigantic' x kolopakingii var topperi 'Jamboree' HCC/AOS)
Gary Romagna (St Swithin x rothschildianum) 
Gemstone's Randschild `FV' HCC/AOS (rothschildianum x randsii)
Genevieve Booth (Mt Toro ‘Green Valley' x rothschildianum ‘Green Valley' SM/JPS)
Hiro Luna (S Gratrix 'Super Bowl' x Bella Lucia 'Burgundy Fusion')
Hsinying Glanz (Prince Edward Of York x Hsinying Franz)
In-Charm Pride (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ X Saint Swithin ‘Wallula’)
Jerry Spence (Berenice ‘Fountain Springs’ B/CSA x rothschildianum ‘Stellito’)
Joseph Ruggiero (Saint Swithin 'Jeanie' AM/AOS x parishii 'Jeanie' AM/AOS)
Johanna Burkhardt (rothschildianum ‘Knight’ x adductum ‘Black Stallion’)
Julius (lowii 'TooDooGoo' x rothschildianum) 
Kemp Tower (philippinense 'In-Charm' x Prince Edward of York 'In-Charm')
Ken Ichi Takaya (philippinense x supardii)
Lady Booth (Susan Booth 'SVOII' AM/AOS x Lady Isabel 'DD's Orion) 
Lady Isabel (stonei '#2' x rothschildianum '#3')
Lady Rothschild (Lady Isabel x rothschildianum)
Lawless Addsand (Addicted Phillip ‘AAA’ x sanderianum ‘Macho’)
Lebeau (Transvaal 'Merienda Lane' HCC/AOS x rothschildianum 'Raja Kumis' FCC/AOS) 
Mem. Michael Lawless (philippinense var roebelinii 'Red Spider' x randsii 'Jeanie')
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
Michael Tibbs (philippinense 'In-Charm' x armeniacum '#3')
*Monsoon Temptation (Booth's Sand Lady x adductum var anitum)*
Mount Toro (stonei x philippinense var album)
Moustache (St Swithin x laevigatum)
Paul Parks (adductum 'Dark Horse' x sanderianum '#7')
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
Pink Sky (delenatii x Lady Isabel)
Saint Isabel (Lady Isabel 'Jeanie' AM/AOS x Saint Swithin 'Jumbo Jamboree' AM/AOS)
St Speratus (Saint Swithin x Jerry Spence)
St Swithin ('Neptune' FCC/AOS x 'Janet Royce' FCC/AOS)
St Swithin ( philippinense x rothschildianum)
Stoned Susan (Susan Booth "Black Magic" x stonei "Druid's Mantis")
Shin-Yi Edward (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ X rothschildianum ‘Walla Walla’)
Shin-Yi Isabel (Prince Edward of York x Lady Isabel)
Shin-Yi Pride (Michael Koopowitz 'Penns Creek' AM/AOS x rothschildianum 'Nuuanu' HCC/AOS) 
Shin-Yi Prince (Prince Edward of York x sanderianum)
Susan Booth (rothschildianum '266A' x praestan)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)
Taiwan (platyphyllum 'Tonka' x rothschildianum 'Chester Hills' FCC/AOS)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)
Wayne Booth (Susan Booth 'Red' x rothschildianum ' Sam's Delight')
William Ambler (rothschildianum 'Walla Walla' x wilhelminiae 'Magic Gift')
Wossner Kolorand (kolopakingii var topperi x randsii)
(rothschildianum x tigrinum)
(supardii 'Wesley' x gigantifolium 'Dark Warrior')
(stonei 'The Best' x gigantifolium 'Dark Warrior')
(adductum 'Dark Cloud' x gigantifolum 'Dark Warrior')
(Paul Parks x sanderianum)
(Gary Romagna x sanderianum)
(Temptation ‘Wallula 48’ X leucochilum ‘Creamie’)
(gigantifolium ‘Awesome’ x Michael Koopowitz ‘Stephen’) 
(Temptation x parishii)
(roebellinii 'ORCHIDbabies' x Michael Koopowitz 'ORCHIDbabies')
(Shin Yi's Pride 'SVO' AM/AOS x adductum 'Black Top') 
(Addicted Phillip ‘Labadie’ HCC/AOS x stonei ‘Jean’)
(Shin-Yi’s Pride ‘Windy Hill’ AM/AOS x parishii ‘Green Spiders’)
*(Prim-n-Proper 'Ron' x stonei 'Jean')*
(Kolosand x Shin-Yi's Pride)
(Eva Weigner ‘Pink Leopard’ x Lady Isabel ‘Bon Bon’) (25)
(Berenice x Bel Royal) 
(Shin Yi's Pride 'SVO' AM/AOS x Lady Isabel 'DD's Orion)
*(Lady Rothschild 'Uber Uno' x William Ambler 'Dark Horse')*
(Angel Hair ‘Red Spider’ x Paul Parks ‘As Good As He Looks’ AM/AOS)
*(Wayne Booth x Hsinying Franz)*
(Macabre 'HOF' HCC/AOS x glanduliferum '#1')
(St Swithin 'Candor Excalibur' FCC x Laser 'Candor Black Ruby' AM/AOS)
Lippewunder (3004 x 3007)
Winston Churchill
[(Van Ness x Small World) x Duncan York] x Thunder Bay ‘Flash’ *
(London Wall 'Fairchild' x Agincourt 'San Carlos' AM/AOS)

*Phragmipedium:*
*besseae*
*kovachii ('Laura' x 'Ann')(2)*
Allison Strohm (kovachii 'Laura' x Living Fire 4N)
Ashley Wilkes (Eric Young 4N 'Mont Millais" AM/RHS x warscewiczianum)
Audrey 4N (Twilight 4N x Grande 4N)
*Don Wimber 3N (Eric Young 4N 'Mont Millais'*AM/RHS x besseae 'Red')*
*Eric Young ‘Michael’ CCM/AOS (besseae x longifolium)*
Scarlet O’Hara (besseae ‘Round Wonder’ X Jason Fischer ‘Master Kong Lu’)
Schroderae (caudatum x*Sedenii)
Suzanne Decker (kovachii ‘Laura’ x Cape Sunset)
Wossner Supergrande (warscewiczianum x longifolium)
_


----------



## Clark (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice!
What size is the Pk.?


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 28, 2010)

Clark said:


> Nice!
> What size is the Pk.?



Seedling...


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 1, 2010)

*4.1.10 UPDATE:

Paphiopedilum:*_
adductum (Fox Valley' `x `Liisa- AP')
armenicum
bellatulum (‘Fatso’ x ‘Bold Spots’)
callosum
concolor var alba
dianthum ('Twister' x ''JAFS')
dianthum var album ('Albino Beauty' x 'White Heritage')
druryi ('Doc' x 'Perlite Giant') 
gigantifolium (‘Awesome’ x self )
godefroyae
godefroyae var album 
godefroyae var ang thong
godefroyae var leucochilum ('#14' x '#16')
haynaldianum
haynaldianum var album (‘Green Machine’ x self)
hennisianum
hirsutissimum '49'
kolopakingii*('Riopelle' FCC/AOS x self)
kolopakingii var topperi ('Jeanie's Green Giant' x Jamboree' HCC/AOS)
*kolopakingii var album (25)*
leucochilum ('Florida Red' HCC/AOS x 'Jeanie' AM/AOS)
lowii 'Princehouse'
micranthum (4)
micranthum var eburneum (2)
niveum ('niv-10' x 'niv-chen')
parishii
parishii var dianthum
philippinense ('#31' SM/TPS x '#29')
philippinense var album
philippinense var palawanense
philippinense var roebelinii ('Summer Glory' x 'Red Spider')
platyphyllum 'Orchid House'
praestans (‘Honey' x Chow')
randsii
randsii `Birchwood'
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)
rothschildianum ('Charles E' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS)
rothschildianum ('Rex' x 'Perfection')
rothschildianum ('Sy x Flying Eagle')
sanderianum (‘In-Charm’ x ‘Shin Yi’ SM/TPS)
stonei ('White Twist' x 'Arms Wide')
supardii ('Spiral' x 'Red')
tigrinum
villosum (‘K-2’ x ‘Alf’)
wenshanense 
wenshanense var semi-alba
Addicted Phillip (philippinense 'Twister' x adductum 'Back Stallion')
Addicted Phillip (philippinense x adductum var anitum)
Angel Hair (St Swithin "Red Spider" x sanderisnum "#7")
Bel Royal (kolopakingii var topperi x rothschildianum)
Billy Cardalino (Susan Booth ‘Windy Hill’ AM/AOS x philippinense var roebelinii aureum)
Booth Saint-Adductum (St. Swithin 'Black Rook' x adductum 'Black Top') 
Booth's Sand-Lady (Lady Isabel x sanderianum)
Booth’s Stone-Lady (stonei ‘Montecito’ x Lady Isabel ‘Bon Bon’) (25)
Booth’s Strap Leaf (Susan Booth ‘SVO’ HCC/AOS x St. Swithin ‘Black Rock’) 
David Ott (supardii 'Red Spider' x rothschildianum 'Gigantic' FCC/AOS)
Duke of Earl (adductum 'Gigantic' x kolopakingii var topperi 'Jamboree' HCC/AOS)
Gary Romagna (St Swithin x rothschildianum) 
Gemstone's Randschild `FV' HCC/AOS (rothschildianum x randsii)
Genevieve Booth (Mt Toro ‘Green Valley' x rothschildianum ‘Green Valley' SM/JPS)
Hiro Luna (S Gratrix 'Super Bowl' x Bella Lucia 'Burgundy Fusion')
Hsinying Glanz (Prince Edward Of York x Hsinying Franz)
In-Charm Pride (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ X Saint Swithin ‘Wallula’)
Jerry Spence (Berenice ‘Fountain Springs’ B/CSA x rothschildianum ‘Stellito’)
Joseph Ruggiero (Saint Swithin 'Jeanie' AM/AOS x parishii 'Jeanie' AM/AOS)
Johanna Burkhardt (rothschildianum ‘Knight’ x adductum ‘Black Stallion’)
Julius (lowii 'TooDooGoo' x rothschildianum) 
Kemp Tower (philippinense 'In-Charm' x Prince Edward of York 'In-Charm')
Ken Ichi Takaya (philippinense x supardii)
Lady Booth (Susan Booth 'SVOII' AM/AOS x Lady Isabel 'DD's Orion) 
Lady Isabel (stonei '#2' x rothschildianum '#3')
Lady Rothschild (Lady Isabel x rothschildianum)
Lawless Addsand (Addicted Phillip ‘AAA’ x sanderianum ‘Macho’)
Lebeau (Transvaal 'Merienda Lane' HCC/AOS x rothschildianum 'Raja Kumis' FCC/AOS) 
Mem. Michael Lawless (philippinense var roebelinii 'Red Spider' x randsii 'Jeanie')
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
Michael Tibbs (philippinense 'In-Charm' x armeniacum '#3')
Monsoon Temptation (Booth's Sand Lady x adductum var anitum)
Mount Toro (stonei x philippinense var album)
Moustache (St Swithin x laevigatum)
Paul Parks (adductum 'Dark Horse' x sanderianum '#7')
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
Pink Sky (delenatii x Lady Isabel)
Saint Isabel (Lady Isabel 'Jeanie' AM/AOS x Saint Swithin 'Jumbo Jamboree' AM/AOS)
St Speratus (Saint Swithin x Jerry Spence)
St Swithin ('Neptune' FCC/AOS x 'Janet Royce' FCC/AOS)
St Swithin ( philippinense x rothschildianum)
Stoned Susan (Susan Booth "Black Magic" x stonei "Druid's Mantis")
Shin-Yi Edward (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ X rothschildianum ‘Walla Walla’)
Shin-Yi Isabel (Prince Edward of York x Lady Isabel)
Shin-Yi Pride (Michael Koopowitz 'Penns Creek' AM/AOS x rothschildianum 'Nuuanu' HCC/AOS) 
Shin-Yi Prince (Prince Edward of York x sanderianum)
Susan Booth (rothschildianum '266A' x praestan)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)
Taiwan (platyphyllum 'Tonka' x rothschildianum 'Chester Hills' FCC/AOS)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)
*Temptation (philippinense x kolopakingii)*
Wayne Booth (Susan Booth 'Red' x rothschildianum ' Sam's Delight')
William Ambler (rothschildianum 'Walla Walla' x wilhelminiae 'Magic Gift')
Wossner Kolorand (kolopakingii var topperi x randsii)
(rothschildianum x tigrinum)
(supardii 'Wesley' x gigantifolium 'Dark Warrior')
(stonei 'The Best' x gigantifolium 'Dark Warrior')
(adductum 'Dark Cloud' x gigantifolum 'Dark Warrior')
(Paul Parks x sanderianum)
(Gary Romagna x sanderianum)
(Temptation ‘Wallula 48’ X leucochilum ‘Creamie’)
(gigantifolium ‘Awesome’ x Michael Koopowitz ‘Stephen’) 
(Temptation x parishii)
(roebellinii 'ORCHIDbabies' x Michael Koopowitz 'ORCHIDbabies')
(Shin Yi's Pride 'SVO' AM/AOS x adductum 'Black Top') 
(Addicted Phillip ‘Labadie’ HCC/AOS x stonei ‘Jean’)
(Shin-Yi’s Pride ‘Windy Hill’ AM/AOS x parishii ‘Green Spiders’)
(Prim-n-Proper 'Ron' x stonei 'Jean')
*(philippinense '#44' x Hsinying Franz '#3')*
(Kolosand x Shin-Yi's Pride)
(Eva Weigner ‘Pink Leopard’ x Lady Isabel ‘Bon Bon’) (25)
(Berenice x Bel Royal) 
(Shin Yi's Pride 'SVO' AM/AOS x Lady Isabel 'DD's Orion)
(Lady Rothschild 'Uber Uno' x William Ambler 'Dark Horse')
(Angel Hair ‘Red Spider’ x Paul Parks ‘As Good As He Looks’ AM/AOS)
(Wayne Booth x Hsinying Franz)
*Midnight (Mod Maude "XWO" x wilhelminiae "Candor Cobra" HCC/AOS)*
(Macabre 'HOF' HCC/AOS x glanduliferum '#1')
(St Swithin 'Candor Excalibur' FCC x Laser 'Candor Black Ruby' AM/AOS)
Lippewunder (3004 x 3007)
Winston Churchill
[(Van Ness x Small World) x Duncan York] x Thunder Bay ‘Flash’ 
(London Wall 'Fairchild' x Agincourt 'San Carlos' AM/AOS)
_


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice, let's see some photos.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 18, 2010)

*4/18/10 UPDATE:

Paphiopedilum:*_
adductum (Fox Valley' `x `Liisa- AP')
armenicum
bellatulum (‘Fatso’ x ‘Bold Spots’)
callosum
concolor var alba
dianthum ('Twister' x ''JAFS')
dianthum var album ('Albino Beauty' x 'White Heritage')
druryi ('Doc' x 'Perlite Giant') 
gigantifolium (‘Awesome’ x self )
glanduliferum var praestan ('Wingo' x 'Sam's Choice')
godefroyae
godefroyae var album 
godefroyae var ang thong
godefroyae var leucochilum ('#14' x '#16')
haynaldianum
haynaldianum var album (‘Green Machine’ x self)
hennisianum
hirsutissimum '49'
kolopakingii ('Riopelle' FCC/AOS x self)
kolopakingii var topperi ('Jeanie's Green Giant' x Jamboree' HCC/AOS)
kolopakingii var album (25)
leucochilum ('Florida Red' HCC/AOS x 'Jeanie' AM/AOS)
lowii 'Princehouse'
micranthum (4)
micranthum var eburneum (2)
niveum ('niv-10' x 'niv-chen')
parishii
parishii var dianthum
philippinense ('#31' SM/TPS x '#29')
philippinense var album
philippinense var palawanense
philippinense var roebelinii ('Summer Glory' x 'Red Spider')
platyphyllum 'Orchid House'
praestans (‘Honey' x Chow')
randsii
randsii `Birchwood'
rothschildianum ('Spot' x self)
rothschildianum ('Charles E' FCC/AOS x 'Borneo' FCC/AOS)
rothschildianum ('Rex' x 'Perfection')
rothschildianum ('Sy x Flying Eagle')
sanderianum (‘In-Charm’ x ‘Shin Yi’ SM/TPS)
stonei ('White Twist' x 'Arms Wide')
supardii ('Spiral' x 'Red')
tigrinum
villosum (‘K-2’ x ‘Alf’)
wenshanense 
wenshanense var semi-alba
Addicted Phillip (philippinense 'Twister' x adductum 'Back Stallion')
Addicted Phillip (philippinense x adductum var anitum)(2)
Angel's Flight ('Alma Gavaert Hager's' x philippinense var album) 
Angel Hair (St Swithin "Red Spider" x sanderisnum "#7")
Bel Royal (kolopakingii var topperi x rothschildianum)
Billy Cardalino (Susan Booth ‘Windy Hill’ AM/AOS x philippinense var roebelinii aureum)
Booth Saint-Adductum (St. Swithin 'Black Rook' x adductum 'Black Top') 
Booth's Sand-Lady (Lady Isabel x sanderianum)
Booth’s Stone-Lady (stonei ‘Montecito’ x Lady Isabel ‘Bon Bon’) (25)
Booth’s Strap Leaf (Susan Booth ‘SVO’ HCC/AOS x St. Swithin ‘Black Rock’) 
David Ott (supardii 'Red Spider' x rothschildianum 'Gigantic' FCC/AOS)
Duke of Earl (adductum 'Gigantic' x kolopakingii var topperi 'Jamboree' HCC/AOS)
Gary Romagna (St Swithin x rothschildianum) 
Gemstone's Randschild `FV' HCC/AOS (rothschildianum x randsii)
Genevieve Booth (Mt Toro ‘Green Valley' x rothschildianum ‘Green Valley' SM/JPS)
Hiro Luna (S Gratrix 'Super Bowl' x Bella Lucia 'Burgundy Fusion')
Hsinying Glanz (Prince Edward Of York x Hsinying Franz)
In-Charm Pride (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ X Saint Swithin ‘Wallula’)
Jerry Spence (Berenice ‘Fountain Springs’ B/CSA x rothschildianum ‘Stellito’)
Joseph Ruggiero (Saint Swithin 'Jeanie' AM/AOS x parishii 'Jeanie' AM/AOS)
Johanna Burkhardt (rothschildianum ‘Knight’ x adductum ‘Black Stallion’)
Julius (lowii 'TooDooGoo' x rothschildianum) 
Kemp Tower (philippinense 'In-Charm' x Prince Edward of York 'In-Charm')
Ken Ichi Takaya (philippinense x supardii)
Lady Booth (Susan Booth 'SVOII' AM/AOS x Lady Isabel 'DD's Orion) 
Lady Isabel (stonei '#2' x rothschildianum '#3')
Lady Rothschild (Lady Isabel x rothschildianum)
Lawless Addsand (Addicted Phillip ‘AAA’ x sanderianum ‘Macho’)
Lebeau (Transvaal 'Merienda Lane' HCC/AOS x rothschildianum 'Raja Kumis' FCC/AOS) 
*Lefty Kei (William Ambler x sanderianum)*
Mem. Michael Lawless (philippinense var roebelinii 'Red Spider' x randsii 'Jeanie')
Michael Koopowitz (philippinense #33 x sanderianum #7)
Michael Tibbs (philippinense 'In-Charm' x armeniacum '#3')
Monsoon Temptation (Booth's Sand Lady x adductum var anitum)
Mount Toro (stonei x philippinense var album)
Moustache (St Swithin x laevigatum)
Paul Parks (adductum 'Dark Horse' x sanderianum '#7')
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
Pink Sky (delenatii x Lady Isabel)
Saint Isabel (Lady Isabel 'Jeanie' AM/AOS x Saint Swithin 'Jumbo Jamboree' AM/AOS)
St Speratus (Saint Swithin x Jerry Spence)
St Swithin ('Neptune' FCC/AOS x 'Janet Royce' FCC/AOS)
St Swithin ( philippinense x rothschildianum)
Stoned Susan (Susan Booth "Black Magic" x stonei "Druid's Mantis")
Shin-Yi Edward (Prince Edward of York ‘Wallula’ X rothschildianum ‘Walla Walla’)
Shin-Yi Fireball (Berenice x Geneviece Booth)
Shin-Yi Isabel (Prince Edward of York x Lady Isabel)
Shin-Yi Pride (Michael Koopowitz 'Penns Creek' AM/AOS x rothschildianum 'Nuuanu' HCC/AOS) 
Shin-Yi Prince (Prince Edward of York x sanderianum)
Shin-Yi Surprise (Jerry Spence 'FANGtastic' x rothschildianum 'Eric Young Foundation')
Susan Booth (rothschildianum '266A' x praestan)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)
Taiwan (platyphyllum 'Tonka' x rothschildianum 'Chester Hills' FCC/AOS)
Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum)
Temptation (philippinense x kolopakingii)
Wayne Booth (Susan Booth 'Red' x rothschildianum ' Sam's Delight')
William Ambler (rothschildianum 'Walla Walla' x wilhelminiae 'Magic Gift')
Wossner Kolorand (kolopakingii var topperi x randsii)
(rothschildianum x tigrinum)
(supardii 'Wesley' x gigantifolium 'Dark Warrior')
(stonei 'The Best' x gigantifolium 'Dark Warrior')
(adductum 'Dark Cloud' x gigantifolum 'Dark Warrior')
(Paul Parks x sanderianum)
(Gary Romagna x sanderianum)
(gigantifolium ‘Awesome’ x Michael Koopowitz ‘Stephen’) 
(Temptation x parishii)
(roebellinii 'ORCHIDbabies' x Michael Koopowitz 'ORCHIDbabies')
(Shin Yi's Pride 'SVO' AM/AOS x adductum 'Black Top') 
(Addicted Phillip ‘Labadie’ HCC/AOS x stonei ‘Jean’)
(Shin-Yi’s Pride ‘Windy Hill’ AM/AOS x parishii ‘Green Spiders’)
(Prim-n-Proper 'Ron' x stonei 'Jean')
(philippinense '#44' x Hsinying Franz '#3')
*(Michael Koopowitz x adductum var anitum)*
(Kolosand x Shin-Yi's Pride)
(Eva Weigner ‘Pink Leopard’ x Lady Isabel ‘Bon Bon’) (25)
(Berenice x Bel Royal) 
(Shin Yi's Pride 'SVO' AM/AOS x Lady Isabel 'DD's Orion)
(Lady Rothschild 'Uber Uno' x William Ambler 'Dark Horse')
(Angel Hair ‘Red Spider’ x Paul Parks ‘As Good As He Looks’ AM/AOS)
(Wayne Booth x Hsinying Franz)
Midnight (Mod Maude "XWO" x wilhelminiae "Candor Cobra" HCC/AOS)
(Macabre 'HOF' HCC/AOS x glanduliferum '#1')
(St Swithin 'Candor Excalibur' FCC x Laser 'Candor Black Ruby' AM/AOS)
Lippewunder (3004 x 3007)
Winston Churchill
[(Van Ness x Small World) x Duncan York] x Thunder Bay ‘Flash’ 
(London Wall 'Fairchild' x Agincourt 'San Carlos' AM/AOS)
*(Keyeshill x Valwin)*
_


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 18, 2010)

Here is also a picture of my grow area:







Enjoy!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 18, 2010)

Your plants look really healthy!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow, your collection has grown. What happened to the phll. v. laev.?


----------



## Justin (Apr 18, 2010)

beautiful, healthy plants!!

do you buy gallons of water for them?


----------



## Clark (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice and busy! Love it.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 19, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Wow, your collection has grown. What happened to the phll. v. laev.?



It's still on the list, Eric!



Justin said:


> beautiful, healthy plants!!
> 
> do you buy gallons of water for them?



Thanks! As of now, 15 gallons.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2010)

eOrchids said:


> It's still on the list, Eric!


You'd better hurry before I buy them and up the price on you! oke: 



eOrchids said:


> As of now, 15 gallons.


Why don't you get an R.O. system? After 10 -20 productions of 15 gallons it will have paid for itself!


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 19, 2010)

NYEric said:


> You'd better hurry before I buy them and up the price on you! oke:
> 
> Why don't you get an R.O. system? After 10 -20 productions of 15 gallons it will have paid for itself!



It's coming!

I do have an R.O system. Those fifteen gallons holds my R.O water.


----------



## Justin (Apr 19, 2010)

I use R/O too, and fill up gallon jugs like you do. Unfortunately, I don't have a tidy shelf to hold them so there are always empty gallon containers strewn all over the house...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2010)

Hahaha. I have 16 of them on the floor 4 x 4 rows. If they're not lined up and full I feel unsettled.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 20, 2010)

Justin said:


> I use R/O too, and fill up gallon jugs like you do. Unfortunately, I don't have a tidy shelf to hold them so there are always empty gallon containers strewn all over the house...



You know Justin, you could get a shelf and have organized water gallons at the bottom and more roths at the top!

I'm just saying.... :evil:


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 20, 2010)

eOrchids said:


> Here is also a picture of my grow area:



Two questions (I realize they have probably been asked and answered but I'm too lazy to read the other 15 pages of this thread):

1. What lights are you using over the Paphs? I'm surprised they don't have leaf burn being so close.

2. How often do you water and do you make an effort to keep the humidity around the plants high?

I'm growing my plants indoors over the winter (some sensitive new additions from Orchid Inn USA which I don't want to get too wet over winter) in front of a window. I'm flushing the plants once a week and then letting them dry out between waterings. The plants sit as a group in a tray with some gravel and water in the bottom to keep the humidity high.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 20, 2010)

TyroneGenade said:


> 1. What lights are you using over the Paphs? I'm surprised they don't have leaf burn being so close.
> 
> 2. How often do you water and do you make an effort to keep the humidity around the plants high?



1) 2 T12 - one 3100K and one 6500k flourescent tube light. They don't get hot after being left on for hours. I also have natural sunlight come through the windows.

2) Once a week. Nope, my apartment is usually between 60 - 75% humidity.

I also run a fan during the evenings for a few hours.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the answer!


----------



## troy (Aug 28, 2014)

You are a paph growing madman!!! I'm envious of your collection, great multis. Do you have any of those multiflorals bloom pics? I'm also an indoor grower, how high off your plants are the lights?


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks for your compliment!

None of my multifloral have been in bloom for a year or two! 

Right now, they are outside. But when they are indoors, my lights are 12 - 24" above the plants.


----------



## troy (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks, I also grow indoors my collection is under, "most of my beauties" in paph picture section, since that picture I've added. Multiflorals are hard to bloom, I've only bloomed two, I've been growing for three years. you have a badass collection, how long did it take you to collect all those?


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 29, 2014)

Multifloral are hard to bloom but they are sooo worth it!

As of today, 8 years! Haven't updated my list in 4 years.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 29, 2014)

So we see! oke:


----------

